# Official Raw Discussion Thread 7/5



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw's anonymous General Manager promised to render a verdict on the futures of the NXT rebels (a.k.a. The Nexus) on the next edition of Monday Night Raw. After targeting Superstars and even Mr. McMahon, will this be the end of the young careers for these seven upstarts?

Discuss.​


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

God I'm really loving Raw at the moment so I hope tonight's show is good.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Will be interesting to see how the gm handles Nexus although i could see a swerve where he actually rewards them for guts or something and gives some of them title shots or something.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

looking forward for Raw tonight. Got my fingers crossed ALL 7 NeXus will be their.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if Wade Barrett is back in the country or not?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Does anyone know if Wade Barrett is back in the country or not?


Yeh both him and Drew Mcintyre are back in America.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> Yeh both him and Drew Mcintyre are back in America.


Good news about Barrett. Drew on the other hand...

I've really been wishing that they do something different with Nexus. Is this that night I get my wish?


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

From my understanding, Barrett's visa issues have been resolved and he will be back on RAW tonight. 

I'm really excited for the show. Over the last few months, RAW has been the better show out of the three brands and the Nexus invasion has really kicked things up a notch. The angle has lost a bit of steam, but it's still the best thing going right now. I like that Evan Bourne is getting a push, I like that DiBiase is looking to get a push, I like that Miz is the US Champion, I like the HD/USOs feud and I like that Sheamus is WWE Champion. Oh, and this whole angle with the Anonymous GM is really interesting and the guest hosts are slowing down while their roles get smaller. I like what I've been seeing.

If I had anything to complain about it, it would be the Edge/Orton feud, which just hasn't been very exciting, but that doesn't seem to effect the overall show quality. Also, I don't like what WWE is currently doing with the Divas title, but to be honest, when do I or anyone else ever like what they're doing with the women's division?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I missed last weeks Raw. Thank god 60% of every Raw is re-capping what happened the week before


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm hoping each member of Nexus get put in a match as some sort of punishment, I'm sick of run-in and beat down shit. And if they do, do a run in, then naturally I hope Sheamus escapes again, though this time they'd probably have pre-empted it and come from all sides.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Agree that Nexus should actually wrestle tonight, would give them more credibility showing they can actually perform in a sanctioned match. 

I say put Wade Barrett in singles, making him a legit threat to the title. Then have a 6 man or something, just a bit of variation from the beatdowns.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Nexus to take Raw over completely, where the members replace the commentators, ring announcer, backstage interviewer, etc.

The random beat downs have run their courses.


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Nexus to take Raw over completely, where the members replace the commentators, ring announcer, backstage interviewer, etc.
> 
> The random beat downs have run their courses.


I would totally dig something like this. That's a very good suggestion!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

PLEASE!!! I'm begging you WWE, enough with the beatdowns. it was awesome the first two times, but it's boring now.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

Lastier said:


> Nexus to take Raw over completely, where the members replace the commentators, ring announcer, backstage interviewer, etc.
> 
> The random beat downs have run their courses.


Tarver and another on commentary would be epic \o/


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope all 7 members of Nexus wrestle tonight. I agree with Magsimus, put Barrett in a singles match, and the rest of the members can wrestle in some kind of 6 vs. 6 match. I think this anonymous GM will reward Nexus rather than punishing them, only because he/she doesn't want any problems with them. 

No more beatdowns, that's all I'm asking.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Have Skip Sheffield and Heath Slater behind the announce desk, would provide major lols with listening to that accent for 2 hours straight.

But yeah, interested to see what does actually happen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Would mark if the Mac GM turn out to be:








*Hello Michael.....*


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing if the GM gets revealed tonight


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Looking forward to seeing if the GM gets revealed tonight


won't happen, it's too early in the storyline for them to be revealed...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about Nexus is that every week they do the same attack.
This is the routine
1. They gang up on the person
2. Michael Tarver hits his punch
3. Skip Sheffield does his clothesline
4. Wade Barrett hits the Wasteland
5. Justin Gabriel hits the 450


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I doubt they will reveal the GM tonight because in all honesty, I'm betting that they don't even know who it is. The email thing is just a stand in until they find someone suitable to take the role.

Looking forward to the show tonight. Sheamus and Cena build should be good, hopefully the Nexus does something aside from beating people down AND the RAW MITB match should get some good build considering there's two main evneters in there.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If they want them to play a part in MITB it's about the right time to start building them up, unless they want them to do a shock entrance at MITB which I think would be boring.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^who says they'll ever reveal who it is?

I bet they'll do something like have nexus or someone find out who the gm is and takes them out before the fans find out who it is and they just end the whole gm thing.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Natalya match plz. Seems like everytime she's about to wrestle, somebody interupts it


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sick of this whole nxt crap and who is the GM
The show should be hyping up the cena vs sheamus feud and the money in the bank match

give nxt a segement but for crying out loud last weeks raw was terrible, it was like nxt that, nxt this, gm that. I hope this crap stops asap, nxt sucks, and none of them have put on a good match so I don't get why everbody loves them.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

daisy22 said:


> I'm sick of this whole nxt crap and who is the GM
> The show should be hyping up the cena vs sheamus feud and the money in the bank match
> 
> give nxt a segement but for crying out loud last weeks raw was terrible, it was like nxt that, nxt this, gm that. I hope this crap stops asap, nxt sucks, and none of them have put on a good match so I don't get why everbody loves them.


If you hype the Sheamus and Cena match it'll be:

A, Boring as hell because they only recently had a match hyped
B, Causes the best idea the RAW creative have had in the last three or four years to plummet into nothing.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I swear some fans don't have a clue lol.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Nexus to take Raw over completely, where the members replace the commentators, ring announcer, backstage interviewer, etc.
> 
> The random beat downs have run their courses.



They should have Barrett win the WWE title and then spray paint NEXUS on it.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Hoping for a good show as always, with more Miz!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> They should have Barrett win the WWE title and then spray paint NEXUS on it.


The NWO comparison threads would be endless!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Nexus needs to wrestle and now. These random attacks have become boring and predictable. I also want to know who the new GM is so I can be dissapointed sooner rather than later.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Nexus needs to wrestle and now.


This. Another attack is really going to take the piss. I could stay up for this but I'll probably just watch in the morning. Who knows, I might end up staying up for it anyways though lol.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Morrison to squash the whole of Nexus????


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

According to wwe.com The Gm Punishing Nexus will kick off Raw.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't really see who else Nexus can attack, tbh - attacking the legends was about the last thing they can do with the attacks, tbh (without reverting to attacking guys they've attacked already), so now they need to do something else. If the GM "punishing" Nexus kicks things off, then I guess we'll get something interesting to start with anyway.

Sheamus/Cena promo would be good, as would be some decent MITB build - maybe split it up a little, so it's not all one big cooking pot? I.e they already have Edge/Orton as a feud, they just need to set up one or two more feuds within the match to make it a bit more heated, imo. Otherwise, looking forward to it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> According to wwe.com The Gm Punishing Nexus will kick off Raw.


WWE reports that, but I bet anything this is how it'll go.

Nexus opens up raw and starts talking, then Michael Cole gets an email and starts acting like wwe.com never announced the gms decision to announce the punishment at the beginning of raw and acts like he's surprised the gm is sending him an email.


Either way, it'll be interesting to see if anything actually happens or if it's like last week where they advertise this and then be like "the gm will wait till next week to do anything"


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Really looking forward to Raw tonight. Hopefully some good stuff happens.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Nexus needs to wrestle and now.


Agree with this. The attacks are good and all, but it's getting a little old, and another one tonight would indeed take the piss a little. Put them in a damn match! They are under contract afterall...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully they wear suits or something tonights.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I just want them to wrestle, how are they ever going to be taken properly seriously unless they take on the big boys in the ring and pin them. 

Barrett vs Cena plz!


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

Hopefully there isn't any type of pity like that I had for wrestling when I was watching Cena's promo last week, nothing like that again please.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't say the Nexus attacks have become boring, they have become predictable if anything but not boring, I felt they have always had great impact, its near on impossible to continue the impact of the initial attack but to keep up a level of aggression they need to continue to destroy anything in their way, that being said, I do think they need to start wrestling now though, have a couple of singles matches and a tag team or an 8 man to end the show, that could be very good stuff


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> I just want them to wrestle, how are they ever going to be taken properly seriously unless they take on the big boys in the ring and pin them.
> 
> Barrett vs Cena plz!


I'd hope they hang off Cena/Barrett just yet, this could be a SummerSlam match if they play their cards right, I wouldn't mind Barrett costing Cena a match against someone like Gabriel though


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I just want the new gm saying to them you got your contracts now do your job 
and set up a 6 man tag match (if barret isnt there) at the start of the night with nexus winning impressively then have another attack at the end of the night or something big like an explosion!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

No guest host? Thank God.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

After the legends were beat down last week I hope that's the end of it. They're running out of people. 



Jason93 said:


> Natalya match plz. Seems like everytime she's about to wrestle, somebody interupts it


This.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Considering they're starting running 7-on-7 tag matches as dark matches tomorrow, I expect Nexus to be in the ring in matches tonight.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Jason93 said:


> Natalya match plz. Seems like everytime she's about to wrestle, somebody interupts it


Yes, please!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad to hear there's no guest host this week, it makes the show so much better. Less time hyping random pointless products and more time building feuds, good stuff.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> I'd hope they hang off Cena/Barrett just yet, this could be a SummerSlam match if they play their cards right, I wouldn't mind Barrett costing Cena a match against someone like Gabriel though


Yeah I guess so, doesn't have to be Cena but I'd like Wade to put in a good showing against a main eventer, if Jericho can put Bourne over then someone should be willing to put Barrett over.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Is Barrett still having visa troubles?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I believes he's back now, though you never know what's true any more.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Yeah I guess so, doesn't have to be Cena but I'd like Wade to put in a good showing against a main eventer, if Jericho can put Bourne over then someone should be willing to put Barrett over.


R-Truth or John Morrison would be better options imo.

It would be too early for Barrett to actually beat a main eventer, but one of the top midcarders is viable enough.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i have a feeling this show will be a let down... 3 things i want to see happen tonight though... 1) a clue...some clue as to who the gm may be. doesn't have to be an obvious clue but something to maybe narrow it down a bit. 2) the uso's and harts have a legit match. 3) the nexus actually wrestles. oh, and i'll add another, josh mathews on commentary.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

-SAW- said:


> No guest host? Thank God.


You mean the shows worth watching...


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

When will this lazy ass company stop using gimmick PPVs to not have to be creative ?

Orton and Edge shouldn't have to wait till SSlam to have another singles PPV match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> R-Truth or John Morrison would be better options imo.
> 
> It would be too early for Barrett to actually beat a main eventer, but one of the top midcarders is viable enough.


It's too early to have him beat a main eventer, even though they already went ahead and guaranteed him a world title match on PPV?

Might as well make him credible beforehand.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I could see a Nexus member taking on John Cena in the main event, obviously that member won't be Barrett as it's looking as they might be booking this match as Barrett's title shot at SummerSlam.

Nexus needs a main event match tonight, doesn't matter who as long as they get the main event so they can stay credible. Another attack at this point might make me lose interest, they've done everything they possibly could with it.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Could we be seeing Cena x Barrett - WWE Title Match - Summerslam 10?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> It's too early to have him beat a main eventer, even though they already went ahead and guaranteed him a world title match on PPV?
> 
> Might as well make him credible beforehand.


There are no main eventers that he could legitimately beat on Raw. They wouldn't even think of putting him over Orton, Sheamus needs to stay credible as the champ and the Barrett/Cena match has to be saved for the eventual PPV meeting. Edge or Jericho would make no sense. 

So yeah, it would have to be a high midcarder.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> There are no main eventers that he could legitimately beat on Raw. They wouldn't even think of putting him over Orton, Sheamus needs to stay credible as the champ and the Barrett/Cena match has to be saved for the eventual PPV meeting. Edge or Jericho would make no sense.
> 
> So yeah, it would have to be a high midcarder.



Barrett/Cena could be a Summerslam Main event, for now the nexus guys could beat maybe, the MITB RAW participants? dunno..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hoping for a decent show tonight hope they don't disappoint


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm guessing Barrett wins? Good stuff.

NXT held up well last week, mainly because it fitted in storyline wise and continued the arc. However, at this moment, Barrett is the group's gel. As much as I love Dragon, Barrett is NXT and therefore needs to be there to lead the group. Had he not returned as soon, there would have been a real danger of this storyline being damaged beyond all repair. 

What will be interesting is how they reference the attack last week considering what has happened since with Steamboat. I'm guessing they would have asked Steamboat and his family how they want them to go ahead with it, what with the stage the WWE is at in terms of not wanting to cause any harm to its product with such negative stories.

I liked the idea that I read elsehwere that Richie Steamboat may be called up down the line and use the attack as a way for him to gain entry into the WWE. It'd be a good thing. Steamboat Sr. travels too so that'd be a good thing for Nexus to be involved with down the line, as well as Barrett and a potential tag team run for two of the guys.

I like what I have seen of Steamboat Jr. He seems to have a lot more going for him than most of the generational stars that have come into the WWE.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

I wanna see the Nexus in matches.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Lets hope we see some actual wrestling from Nexus tonight and no more of this beatdown BS


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Not gunna watch Live tonight, I'm too tired. But yeah, lets hope Nexus get some real action in rather than a beatdown.

I call a 7 vs. 7 tag team match as the main event


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

More wasted time with Nexus again tonight.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd not mind another beatdown as long as they have something else with Nexus, like them wrestling a match. Beatdown after a match would be fine.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

grrrr why must they put the 3rd repeat of NXT on before Raw.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> grrrr why must they put the 3rd repeat of NXT on before Raw.


Cause they're wild and young.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

i think that we will see nxt wrestle tonight, i just hope natalia wrestles aswell but i dont hold my breath


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

bw281 said:


> More wasted time with Nexus again tonight.


So you rather go back to 5 guest host segments per show, hornswaggle and little peoples court type shit? The Nexus hasnt been booked the best as of late but its still the best angle on RAW in years.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i can just see abraham washington acting serious as if he's gonna punish the nexus then does his awesome laugh and sides with them.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I will cry if I don't see a Sheamus promo.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

almost showtime


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Showtime.


Nexus > Raw.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about Nexus is that they use the same attack routine
1. Gang up on the person
2. Tarver's knockout punch
3. Sheffield's clothesline
4. The Wasteland
5. The 450


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets see how many Daniel Bryan chants we'll here tonight.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

massive heat, BAH GAWD


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That's what we want to see to start off!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome back Wade.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

RAW TIME


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Same gear.

At least Barrett is back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wade Barrett's here I thought he wouldn't be back for a while


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HEAT!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wade Barrett Made It!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hope this doesn't mean drew is back as well


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, Wade <3.

*ahem*


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Did Gabriel get a new haircut?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Check out Gabriel's new hair-do.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Did you get a ding with that e-mail Wade?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Loving Gabriels hair.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who does the nexus attack tonight...the cavity creeps


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Darren Young actually looks like a black guy tonight.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

justin gabriel looks like he has beiberfever


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yup yup what it do


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I already like the picture anyways!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DAT PICTURE


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Otunga still looking as greasy and plastic as a black Ken doll.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Mr McMohn!!
The new 'Dobya Dobya E'.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Sheffield - "Sawry for breakin' ya brain yup yip"


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I am starting to like Skip. Guys a beast


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I never noticed how fucked up Skips teeth are.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

did skip shefield forget how to shave, or are those moles?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god damm look at the chompers on skip. Like a bear trap in there


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

skip need a dentist


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Sheffield can talk.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why the hell the lights go out???


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol light botch


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this email shit needs to end


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol at the lights


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

A black out from the email lol


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

That was suppose to be some cheap heat for dissing Steamboat, but the crowd was quiet. Wrestling fans these days disappoint me.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god can scott steiner be the gm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it me or did the lights flash when the g-mail happened?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Cole pulling out the glasses.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

The lights flicker now when Cole gets an e-mail


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

did the lights just flash?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Michael Cole is good in this role


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What happened with the lights
is that a new part of getting an email


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

didnt know computers gave alerts for emails while they are closed.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

What the fuck is on Skip's chin?
I do like him btw.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wow, they must have some faulty wiring if getting an e-mail makes the lights go out!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLLLY SHIT UNDERTAKER IS THE NEW GM!!!!!!:flip


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

The anonymous GM really has a nack for ruining promos.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

NO TITEL 4 U


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You got an email from the GM Cole? No shit.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

please tell the gm tonight ray:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh lord here we go with Superman


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

i hope nxt stays in the wwe as a full group


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

oh do piss off Cena.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

<< Cena right now


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

how come there where no fireworks to start the show is WWE starting to get cheap with the pyro ?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

God, Cena sucks.

After watching all these Stone Cold matches, this Pop for him kinda makes me mad..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's one of the biggest pops he has gotten
I couldn't even hear the music when he stepped out, wow!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

NXT 7 > Original NXT.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I would lol if Cena came out to issue a WWE vs. Nexus Brawl but nobody else comes out and they let Cena do it on his own.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

i think a team of cena and rey mysterio could beat up all 7 nexus members. two superman


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally a match


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

What's with the annoying fat chick next to the mic that keeps screaming?

Holy shit.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wtf????


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

YES!!! All out brawl.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

R TRUTH BALD?

oh nope, lol


SHEAMUS ON CENA


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The heels have struck.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Cole : Have attackded!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf! wrong team assholes


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Faces vs Heels vs Nexus?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

brawl!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What is happening. Heels going after the faces to save the nexus?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

It's Cena and the Rock n Wrestling crew.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

that was fun


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

AHAHHAHAH! THEY ATTACKEDID THEM Cole?:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

HELL 


GUYS HE SAID HELL

Also, Y2J.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

R-Truth's got new hair.

Cena said hell.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The spikes of Sheamus' hair are lethal tonight.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

lol at Jericho going to pat Sheamus and missing.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Lovin the Usos being on that stage right now


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Nexes is run by the IWC...it's true


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Least you forget, Sheamus, they chased after your pastry buns not but a few weeks ago.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder what is going to develop here with those guys attacking the faces


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bourne and The Hart Dynasty look so out of place.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

me and cena are fransssssssssssssssssssss <333


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Not friends? That's not what you told Cena last night Randy!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

miz was fighting orton fyi


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That GM beep just slaughters any tension.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You know what weird... a part from 2 or 3 thats the whole Raw roster!. Shame this wasnt 2005.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm getting sick of this email shit.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

the lights flicked again


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

micheal cole is fuckkingggg annoying


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol the email bleep is the ultimate heel.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Apparently the mystery GM controls the lighting too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh my god....


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I think the lights are supposed to flicker.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Heels > Faces. On the most part, anyhow.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Why are the lights flickering when cole gets a damn e-mail


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Just got on. What did I miss??


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

That general manager thing is getting so damn annoying.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i hate this gm shit!

hand shake contest!!!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a horrible set-up...Cena, Orton and Sheamus just completely botched that promo...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Make a truce?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Edge and the Usos have the exact same tights. WWE needs to get over this quasi-tribal design guff.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Reminds me of Inbetweeners then "friends..friends...best friends" lol


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

MITB participants against each other?

Hoping there's a Jericho/Orton match. That would be awesome.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf.... truce? has to be a swerve


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

take my hand ,turn it side ways, and shove it straight up his candy ass


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

The email thing is so fucking annoyinggggggg


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Swear Cena was gonna say "for fucks sake" when it beeped.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, the GM must type fast.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fastest e-mailer in the west.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Burn on Cena


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

LMAO Cena looked like he was saying WTF there.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

AND HE QUOTES!~


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Internet diss. What has RAW come too?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

STONE FUCKING COLD!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Obligatory fuck off, Cole


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Stone Cold???


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Rock?
I hope he People's Elbows Tarver. Just because.

Or cuts promos on the Nexus.

No, its Stone Cold? Damn. I can't believe I got that mixed up.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Reminds me of Inbetweeners then "friends..friends...best friends" lol


:lmao

Fwend! Football fwend!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL!?!?!??!?!?
THATS THE BOTTOM LINE!??!?!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH GOD STONE COLD




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT STONE COLD AS GM?!?!?!?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Obvious swerve :\


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait is Austin the GM?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Lol. Mega tease.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah hell nah


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

It WONT be Stone Cold.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WHAT???????


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMGOMGOMG IT'S AUSTIN not.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

LMFAO!!!!!!!! its not Austin!!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

OH GOD HINT TO AUSTIN OMG WTF


etc.:side:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Just let nexus wrestle ffs.

Stone Cold quote, doubt it's him though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What the what?

This GM is the fastest typer with the best email sender

NO WAY NO WAY NO WAY!!!!
I think they're playing with us!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

AUSTIN???!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hmm... bait or reel?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Stone Cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol its a swerve


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at that hint.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Cena say What the Fuck

Austin?


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Lol, that's way too obvious to be true...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

stone fuckin cold!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it's a swerve quote....


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

STONE COLD, STONE COLD!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

are you kidding me? is it scsa? 2004 again!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Michael Cole's starting to sound like Ranjin Singh with his "the GM says" stuff. And...STONE COLD?!?!?!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Teasing Austin? This has got to be a joke.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fuck you wwe lol stop teasing austin


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

So I tune into RAW for the first time in months, and I see a bunch of guys from NXT, Orton and Cena teaming up against them, an anonymous GM sending text messages to Michael Cole... WTF is going on!?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

great script on Miscrosoft Word Michael


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Swerve. Next time, it will be calling people jabronis.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone who thinks its austin is stupid.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wut!? Stone cold wut wut wut!?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol teasing Stone Cold there is no way in hell it is him. Stone Cold is done with the WWE for a while.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That's pretty rude they would just blatantly lie about it being Austin


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL @ Thats the bottom line gettin no crowd reaction, we are living in dark times

Its obviously nto Stone Cold though after that


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice one. Now people think its Stone Cold LMAO


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

What a tease.....:hmm:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah i was just teased. Damn you wwe


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I call head-games by the Wwe. Who knows.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

cocktease


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

People, obvious bait and swerve. Austin is currently making a film, it isnt him.

You will probably get another hint next week about it being the rock.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SCSA? Probably. Hope so.


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

STONE 'MUTHA EFFIN' COLD!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

it makes me think its the rock more and more now


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

What?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Next week. Cole receives an email. 

"If ya' smell what the GM is cookin'"

:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

If it's not Stone Cold, then why the hell say HIS QUOTE?


If it's not Stone Cold, I'll be a little worried as to why they added that part in....


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> LMAO Cena looked like he was saying WTF there.


he did. lol


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Swag said:


> Stone Cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol its a swerve


I was thinking the same. lol But it would be cool if it was Austin.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

God WWE is dumb. Now if it's not Austin the new GM will be met with crickets.

That is so moronic. That's like when TNA would tease having signed Brock Lesnar or Chris Jericho only to reveal it was actually Rhino.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Well that was a let down. I don't understand why Sheamus and the rest are for NXT doing what they're doing.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

next email will say "if you smell what the gm is cookin"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

wtf page just jumped from 17 to 25 because of that stone cold quote lol


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Not Austin, chill out. Obvious swerve, it would be so out of character for Stone Cold to be anonomys.


----------



## The Reject (Jun 12, 2007)

If you smellllllllllllllllllllllllllll, what the GM, is cooking will be the next one. I'll bet my life on it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz FTW!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He just posted something!


> *steveaustinBSR:* WTF Vince!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sharkboy's the RAW GM?


----------



## Bigdadynick (Jul 19, 2008)

Next time its gonna be if you smell what the GM is cooking. And then it'll be a statement with way too many "brothers" in it. Haha.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol at this thread going 6 pages in less than a minute on that little hint that the GM gave. It's probably not Austin and it's just to mess with people.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its not Austin 
WWE needs to stop trolling the fans


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG! Bryan Danielson's pretending to be Stone Cold!

Cough.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Whoever the GM is I have a feeling he's on Nexus side. This looks cool with Raw roster turned into 3 stables.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

In other news R-Truth looks hilarious, laughed every time he was on screen.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Mr. Washington anyone?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

its def not austin


----------



## wraggy (Feb 19, 2009)

the next email will probably end with "if u smell what the GM is cooking"


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

No way.

They're teasing me, dammit.

I WILL NOT BE SWAYED BY YOUR COCKTEASING WWE!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

iMac said:


> Next week. Cole receives an email.
> 
> "If ya' smell what the GM is cookin'"
> 
> :lmao


lmfao exactly what i was going to say


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol at stone cold owning vince on twitter


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Ipad is thin, Ipad is beautiful.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Since when does Sheamus talk for Edge and Jericho?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Well lets see now. Since they teased its Austin any face gm (ASIDE FROM THE ROCK) would be a HUGE let down. Meaning it now has to be SCSA, The Rock, or a heel. They just obliterated any hype of any other faces by doing the SCSA tease cause now everyone is expecting Austin or higher.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Total tease there by WWE. Stone Cold won't be the GM. Soon they'll have a Rock quote in!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

iMac said:


> Next week. Cole receives an email.
> 
> "If ya' smell what the GM is cookin'"
> 
> :lmao


it would not surprise me in the least bit. or something in regards to a slobberknocker... now they have us all speculating even more. it wouldn't be that obvious though...i don't think. it's gotta be a swerve


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kronic said:


> What a tease.....:hmm:


Indeed!


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

it aint stone cold....because ive got 2 words 4 ya... " TRIPLE H "


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh man, I could totally go for some bacon right now.

Damn you, Taco Bell!


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Huh. That was an unexpected Stone Cold quote. What could this possibly mean?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WWE on YouTube now? Interesting.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

It will be Eugene.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, wtf is going on??


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes! Morrison


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Moving to Raw is the worse thing that has happened to Morrison.

Oh well.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Boy, can't wait until Morrison def. DiBiase.


*sigh*


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

who wud've thought i'd be amazingly entertained by this annonymous GM garbage...everyone hating it is funny...

Morrison over DiBiase...at least it should be


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So nexus can now hit other wrestlers..are they actually going to officially let them or just keep having them interrupt shit.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the email ring gets a bigger reaction than dibiase


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rice9999 said:


> Sharkboy's the RAW GM?


You know it.! OMG Maryse!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

JohnB said:


> It will be Eugene.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

austin didnt say anything on twitter


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I laughed at that girl screaming in ecstasy at Morrison's sunglasses and my girlfriend said she would react the same way.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

does anyone else pray maryse's dress gets wet


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jesus christ she looks fine


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Well lets see now. Since they teased its Austin any face gm (ASIDE FROM THE ROCK) would be a HUGE let down. Meaning it now has to be SCSA, The Rock, or a heel. They just obliterated any hype of any other faces by doing the SCSA tease cause now everyone is expecting Austin or higher.


I'm not expecting anything like that. Whoever it is will be a huge disappointment to people with high hopes and it will be met with a lot of heat.

Rock reference is definitely next.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dibiase actually going to fight tonight?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Mr Cardboard comes to the ring wit tits and arse on his shoulder.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This means Maryse won't be in the ring wearing very little and looking sexy.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Maryse**DROOL**


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

maryrese is so hotttttt omg


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dibiase/Miz vs. MorriTruth?

Edit: Nope, 1v1


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maryse looks yummy in that dress. 8*D


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So is Maryse a wrestler or a valet now?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE killing it in that white dress.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Maryse <3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

At least Maryse's weave looks better.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

they are just teasing with the whole SCSA Thing Duuuhh!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And this is pretty much what Maryse should be doing instead of wrestling.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol the King looking down Maryse's cleavage.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I prefer the divas as valets as opposed to "wrestling"


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!

Alright after that line from Cole, if Stone Cold isn't the GM, then I'm never watching WWE again.


----------



## ChristianMan16 (Mar 2, 2009)

is it even possible it's Austin? (no I haven't checked twitter yet, am about to)


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Maryse just got so much more interesting 
Ted still can't get over


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is Maryse somehow supposed to put over Ted??


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MARYSE'S FUCKING BOOBIES!~:sex:faint::agree:8*D


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Lol the King looking down Maryse's cleavage.


This, lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i would clean maryse's jacuzzie...tend her garden...wash her pool...have crazy sex with her...be her jewler

anything


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Always good to see Maryse. I like her much better as a wrestler though.


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah. Ted Jr is owning!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

omg she looks great tonight.

Teddy ftw in this one, seems like he hasn't won in months.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I really hope my ass off that its really is STONE COLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if Mayrse knows this but I have gold in my pockets..


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Maryse is beyond sexy in that white dress


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

HHH Mark said:


> STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!
> 
> Alright after that line from Cole, if Stone Cold isn't the GM, then I'm never watching WWE again.


This is your last night watching WWE then!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I ain't sayin' she's a Gold Digger, but she's ain't messin' with no broke...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Hang on. I've got it figured out.

We get a bunch of these tease emails. GM is cookin'/Whatcha gonna do/It'll be a slobberknocker etc...

GM is Charlie Haas doing his impersonator gimmick. Bank on it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> So is Maryse a wrestler or a valet now?


Who cares as long as she wears the dress every week.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Damn, that French accent is so sexy.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maryse is talking to "Big Papa" on the phone.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

woo woo woo the thing I would do to her


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is why I wish just went to sleep instead of staying up, so I can just fast-forward the unimportant parts


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

HHH Mark said:


> STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!
> 
> Alright after that line from Cole, if Stone Cold isn't the GM, then I'm never watching WWE again.


If I had a nickel every time someone said that, Ted DiBiase would be my Virgil.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Business? That explains why she's with Ted. Paying her as an "escort"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Miz is probably called her.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HHH Mark said:


> STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!
> 
> Alright after that line from Cole, if Stone Cold isn't the GM, then I'm never watching WWE again.


It's not Stone Cold, next there's gonna be a line from The Rock.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Based on the reaction by the lot of you, it could be assumed that you just started following wrestling. Obvious swerve is obvious.

Maryse looks rather swell tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> This is your last night watching WWE then!


Cmon m8, lets be optimistic here.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Next it will be 'if you smell what the GM is cooking'


I'd mark out like fuck if The Rock & SCSA were both GMS.

One can dream.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

iMac said:


> Hang on. I've got it figured out.
> 
> We get a bunch of these tease emails. GM is cookin'/Whatcha gonna do/It'll be a slobberknocker etc...
> 
> GM is Charlie Haas doing his impersonator gimmick. Bank on it.


stone cold steve hasston


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Morrison:

HURRR I CANT SEE U


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

All white outfit translates to "I am ready to fuck."

You the man, Miz.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

MORRISON CAN'T SEE! MORRISON CAN'T SEE.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wow a diva distraction? When was the last time we've seen that?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HHH Mark said:


> STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!
> 
> Alright after that line from Cole, if Stone Cold isn't the GM, then I'm never watching WWE again.


You might as well stop right now in that case.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

lol at Morrison jobbing now
shame


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Dibiase FTW!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

iMac said:


> Hang on. I've got it figured out.
> 
> We get a bunch of these tease emails. GM is cookin'/Whatcha gonna do/It'll be a slobberknocker etc...
> 
> GM is Charlie Haas doing his impersonator gimmick. Bank on it.


lol nice


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Boy, can't wait until Morrison def. DiBiase.
> 
> 
> *sigh*


Boy, can't wait until DiBiase def. Morrison


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Morrison got owned


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish Maryse would just strip already.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> This is your last night watching WWE then!


Yeah I hope so.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How dare Cole compare Maryse to Michelle Obama. I can't get the difference between a silverback gorilla and Michelle Obama.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

I Smell Melina return in the up coming weeks...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Dibiase's loving every second he's with maryse


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Koslov and Santino = Money. Koslov is awesome in the ring, Santino is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Come to think of it, the GM could very well be Virgil. Lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ted, Morrison, Santino, Kozlov...... this Raw isn't going so well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

aww, I wanted Santino to say "We'll be the greatest tag team of all the times!"


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

I don't find Maryse attractive at all, but she rocked Morrison's coat pretty damn well, I gotta say. She should get Dibiase to buy her one of her own.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Epic Beware the Cobra t-shirt.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

At least we didn't have to see morrison fail at trying to do starship pain.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Santino is awesome.

No Nazi's this time!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Just think, all the time being wasted on Santino and Kozlov could be used on...I don't know, Daniel F'n Bryan.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

New Blackman&AL Snow!.


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Except this time no nazis!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

OBEY KOZLOV


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes Santino/Kozlov hopefully we see Great Khali next.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

"except this time, no nazis, HIGH FIVE!"


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thge greatest tag team of all the times!

"Except this time, no nazis."


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Cmon m8, lets be optimistic here.


Why? It's clearly WWE taking the piss. Why would they make it so obvious when they're trying to keep the GM a secret? There's being optimistic, and then there's being silly.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Who was the little guy wearing purple trunks in the video package with the NXT guys attacking Cena? 






:hmm:


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Urgh  Morrison needs to win a damn match!!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Well that was a let down. I don't understand why Sheamus and the rest are for NXT doing what they're doing.


the heat that Sheamus and the other heat-needy heels can get heat from showing up with Jericho and Edge, going against Orton & Cena AND siding with Nexus...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

mawatte said:


> I don't find Maryse attractive at all, but she rocked Morrison's coat pretty damn well, I gotta say. She should get Dibiase to buy her one of her own.


I find her attractive, but I find other divas more attractive.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not Austin ffs.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Louie85TX said:


> New Blackman&AL Snow!.


Yes!

Damn I miss HeadCheese :lmao


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

i am going to get shit for saying this, but Wade did say that Daniel Bryan showed remorse for his actions, now there is a truce i smell a dragon


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

"NO NAZIES!" haha right on the money santino :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Danielson sighting. Let's all read too much into it!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JohnB said:


> I wish Maryse would just strip already.


Just Google Maryse Playboy and voila!!!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

nxt to kill cena again tonight please


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Why? It's clearly WWE taking the piss. Why would they make it so obvious when they're trying to keep the GM a secret? There's being optimistic, and then there's being silly.


I agree. So you dont think theres any chance of it being him at all? Who do you think it is?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

[MDB] said:


> Urgh  Morrison needs to win a damn match!!


Who cares about Morrison, Jillian needs to win a match.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

dazzy666 said:


> nxt to kill cena again tonight please


They do it every week. It's gotten old.

On the good hand, Cena's a bit more interesting because of Nexus.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Just Google Maryse Playboy and voila!!!


Yeah and while you're at it, check out Tiffanys to ^^


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

the gm is gonna be goldberg lol


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Theres more chance of it being The Rock than Austin.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

That Currys advert is amazing.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I didn't think so at first but Cole teasing other people makes me think he's the GM.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Who cares about Morrison, Jillian needs to win a match.


No shit! At least Morrison is losing to attual wrestlers.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

santino and kozlov...GREAT...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

While I don't appreciate Cena very much, he's doing a ok job at putting Nexus over.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

tomahawk4life said:


> the gm is gonna be goldberg lol


or The Rock. lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ryder better not job to koslov/santino


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

virus21 said:


> I find her attractive, but I find other divas more attractive.


Rosa puts everyone to shame.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuck I hope they just tease legends with the emails all night. 

I'd love to hear Cole say "The GM says you two guys better shake hands. Ooh yeah! Dig it!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That is one huge, awesome Santino banner.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Santino should consider acting.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

epic beware the cobra unibrow banner


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Next week Santino needs this Gimmick. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZMrOV22rRc&playnext_from=TL&videos=O0hQLvlMfa0


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Air time on Regal!


Wooo!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I agree. So you dont think theres any chance of it being him at all? Who do you think it is?


Not really, Austin doesn't seem to even want to return to wrestling ever again. He doesn't really fit in with PG WWE either and the kids these days don't have a clue about him.

I still think it's Michael Cole, it just seems set up for Cole to reveal it's him and become a proper heel GM on Raw.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Lets go Head Cheese

* Chester MCCheesyton slaps his ass cheeks*

Lets go Head Cheese!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn this regal guy can cut a promo....
and who the fuck jinxed it by saying khali


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oxygen thieves, indeed.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn i was hoping for Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

OXYGEN THIEVES

William Regal is the greatest ever.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

And it gets worse.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Damnit i thought it was Zeke!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Rosa puts everyone to shame.


Man Rosa is hot as hell. Shame they put her on Smackdown.







Urgh, Killjoy Khali.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh good lord this is going to be a train wreck.

Please save us regal


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Khali turns on Regal......fpalm


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So... Khali's a monster, and Ranjin didn't heel turn last week?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are we going to have to get this every week


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmmm what happened to Ranjin's heel moment?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lolwut.

Regal mic time is always good though.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Didn't Khali's translator split with him last week?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Khali heeling it up?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Khali and Kozlov in the same ring. This should be horrific.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, I thought that was gonna be Big Zeke.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Hopin for Big Zeke


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh good god. come on...regal and khali? give me a break..


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> or The Rock. lol


dressed as the tooth fairy lol


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Khali to hit Regal sometime in this match/afterwards, I'm calling it!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes Great Khali in action this is gonna be great!!!!!!!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

This is going to be a CLUSTERFUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Khali & Kozlov in the same match??? WTF!!!

Santino & Regal wont be saving this garbage


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Regal is so awesome. It's a shame he's wasted on such stupidity.

P.S. Khali is the GM.

Cole reading e-mail: "The General Manager says GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH."


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oxygen thieves :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Not really, Austin doesn't seem to even want to return to wrestling ever again. He doesn't really fit in with PG WWE either and the kids these days don't have a clue about him.
> 
> I still think it's Michael Cole, it just seems set up for Cole to reveal it's him and become a proper heel GM on Raw.


Yep. All the cards are pointing towards Michael Cole. But they could have come up with something better than this lame laptop crap.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Khali turned heel on us???


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Great Khali epic heel turn.

Lawls.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

not that im particularly looking but khalis back just goes straight to his legs, like its completely flat. Reminds me of how hank hill from king of the hill has no ass.


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm guessing they do Santino/Kozlov against Regal/whoever for a few more weeks until Zeke comes back.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Koslov and Regal could be an amazing match given the chance.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Rosa puts everyone to shame.


Rosa looks like she is in the middle of a gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL Santino never gets old


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Why couldnt they just have made Santino credible. He's so damn entertaining, but wh does he have to be a jobber?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

In other words, new referee.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that was a 4 star match...the bottom rope ax handle and the invisible trumpet!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Squash match on Regal? what a joke.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm waiting for cole to get an email saying "and i quote", "whatcha gonna do brother!!!??"


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

At least it ended quick.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was right :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That was an obvious Big Zeke spot, he comes a Big Khali face continuation.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

khali + santino + koslov = potential of hilarity??


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The chop an egg would no-sell!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Never saw that coming.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The Foreign Legion


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Great Khali = Blue Meanie's role in the JOB Squad.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Khali to hit Regal sometime in this match/afterwards, I'm calling it!


Smart man right here


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

seriously what did i just see....and the cutting edge is back?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

India, Russia, and Italy together who would ever think of that?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I was waiting for Too Cool's music to hit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well hopefully they keep the crap like this just to one segment.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That was awkward... I think they actually think Khali is putting people over


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Woo! Cutting Edge!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

New Stable!?!?,[email protected] jamming out to Khali's theme!.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Why did I think that mini dance party was somewhat funny?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Khali should do that professionally


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully they don't let Evan Bourne talk later on tonight.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

MOARR SHEAMUS DAMMIT.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Regal is right at the bottom of the Raw pecking order.

Evan Bourne in an interview situation doesn't sound too promising if I'm honest.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

i wonder if runjin will bring in another indian giant to feud with khali


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Jericho and Bourne? On Edge's segment?

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> India, Russia, and Italy together who would ever think of that?


teaming against England lol


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

apart from regal these guys need to go back to superstars


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

jericho on cutting edge! hell yeah, this should be good, hope evan bourne doesn't ruin it


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Khali vs. Vladimir Kozlov Wrestlemania 27 Main Event for the WWE Championship bank on it. :agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like im watching an episode of Eastenders, the way Cole and King get dramatic all of a sudden doing recaps of the NXT attacks. lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Swag said:


> teaming against England lol


:lmao no kidding


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bourne's going to get slaughtered by edge and jericho.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> i wonder if runjin will bring in another indian giant to feud with khali


He'll bring in the four year old kid who broke the pushup record.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Seriously what is the fucking point of Khali
He couldn't get more stiffer if he overdosed on Viagra


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'know what? That was a good comedy segment. Regal is always amazing, and Kozlov is great in his straight man role.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Why did I think that mini dance party was somewhat funny?


Because it was.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Cynic said:


> I was waiting for Too Cool's music to hit.


GoD!!!!!!! I thought I was the only one who thought of Too Cool...i'd die a happy man had Santino, Kozlov & Khali danced to it!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

All they need is an ICP theme and they'll be the new Oddities.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

New Stable: *The World Powers* :lmao


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

y is santino a jobber he is so awesome


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why is Regal jobbing to those lot, honestly just when you think Regal might become important again when he moves to RAW, he becomes the but of the joke for the comedy segment.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Really enjoying this Raw so far! There seems to be a lot happening on it.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

And to think we have to put up with those types of matches and a diva one all in a 2 hour show full of adverts! Why I stay up is beyond me but I'm hopefully it'll all piece together nicely! 

Cutting Edge back <3


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> New Stable: *The World Powers* :lmao


Call them The UN (United Nations). LOL


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

at least wwe is getting all the shit stuff done first


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh shut up King.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

uh oh serious king


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Predators looks passable, Danny Trejo, Fishbourne, and directed by Rodriguez? Sounds good to me.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jerry Lawler is not amused


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Old-school? You mean has-been who should leave at once.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

can the king be anymore orange??


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

You know this whole Ricky Steamboat thing could be a big merchandise opportunity for Nexus.

Front: "Skip 3:16"

Back: "I just gave you an aneurism."


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

all there lil group is missing is a certain freak and japanese guy.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh FFS. Not again.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

How is the Dragon anyway?


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

last weeks raw was shit this one is already better


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

They are definately heels now, their entrance music really doesn't suit them.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

so much for this not getting shown

dirtsheets no fuck all


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh Lawler, go cry me a river.


Then again, I, do realize they are HoF's & friends.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Steamboat WILL BE AVENGED!!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Am I the only one who wants to see Jericho and Edge drown out Bourne on the Cutting Edge??? This will be epic!

This serious shit with last week is irritating...nobody even cared that much about Steamboat's DVD "thing" til Nexus came out


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> New Stable: *The World Powers* :lmao


 Make Hornswoggle their leader and you have the greatest stable in professional wrestling history.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Face King is so lame.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I was not expecting a recap of last Monday's beat down after what happened.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

These recaps are really unnecessary. It happened a freakin week ago, I remember what happened.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok how many fuckin video packages of nexus are we going to get.

I mean i love the angle, but enough video packages.


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

I´m still thinking of Maryse, she is soo hot!

Miz you´re the man.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

this week's the main event..the dreaded handshake match..bodies will be broken...careeres will be put on the line..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kronic said:


> How is the Dragon anyway?


Last I read he was doing good, thank God.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God im so sick of Nexus beatdown recaps, is there beatdowns really still that suprising and shocking? ive just come to expect it every week.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Srs bzns King doesn't work when he has a tan like that.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Mikestarko said:


> These recaps are really unnecessary. It happened a freakin week ago, I remember what happened.


And the best part as that they add this dramatic music & stupid vision effects to, I guess, FULLY EMPHASIZE what happened.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here we go with the weekly 5-hour recap promo.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

i think it was very nicely done how they portrayed the NXT guys picking off the legends out of the ring like a pack of wolves.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I was not expecting a recap of last Monday's beat down after what happened.


It was repeated inbetween other shows.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL at the Lion sound effect when the Nexus first attacks Steamboat


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Srs bzns King doesn't work when he has a tan like that.


would it help if you knew that he got the tan with a serious face?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Knowing what happened to Steamboat does anybody else find it geniuenly disturbing watching that?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

All these Nexus guys are so goofy looking I have a hard time taking most of them seriously. Especially Slater. He looks like he should be handing out orange drink at prom.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit! Double A!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Arn Anderson WOO


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lawl, I thought he was crying.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

give me some odds here people...10 to 1, 20 to 1...that evan borne will have a better promo then jericho or edge

also that 450, the way he is taking his time, i think he is messing it up in practice not building up momentum...and can arn anderson just kick nexus ass


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Double A bitches


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

ARNE ANDERSON SPINE.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

arn anderson sounds like luke gallows

AMIRITE


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Arn can't act.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> And the best part as that they add this dramatic music & stupid vision effects to, I guess, FULLY EMPHASIZE what happened.


It just makes it cheesy =/


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok Arn is gonna get pounded again.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> this week's the main event..the dreaded handshake match..bodies will be broken...careeres will be put on the line..


Yet we will still have the usual superman Cena mic moment I imagine

He'll avenge Steamboat!


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Skip Sheffield looks like he's a piss test away from a 60 day holliday


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mikestarko said:


> These recaps are really unnecessary. It happened a freakin week ago, I remember what happened.


What about casual watchers that don't watch RAW every week? It's a good way of allowing them to catch up..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That old dood looks like Harrison Ford a little.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hmm... they don't want to bring up Flair, but keep showing Arn Anderson?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

He names is Sheamus!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OI! FELLA!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Double A should be used more on screen.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cry me a river!


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

CRY ME A RIVER WILL YA!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you have to feel sorry for Arn..he's going to hear Wooooo..for the rest of his life


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Srs bzns King doesn't work when he has a tan like that.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Calling it now

Nexus attacks Sheamus tonight


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SHEAMUS!!!!!!! JIZZ CITY.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Hostile takeover! Loved the reference.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> *give me some odds here people...10 to 1, 20 to 1...that evan borne will have a better promo then jericho or edge*
> 
> also that 450, the way he is taking his time, i think he is messing it up in practice not building up momentum...and can arn anderson just kick nexus ass


100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 to 1.

Bourne is a nice Cruiserweight flyer but shouldn't be in this high position in my personal opinion.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> What about casual watchers that don't watch RAW every week? It's a good way of allowing them to catch up..


It's just their loss then.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Arn is still one of the best mic workers in wrestling history.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

4 horsemen mentioning


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh no he didn't!

He did not just disrespect Double-A!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> give me some odds here people...10 to 1, 20 to 1...that evan borne will have a better promo then jericho or edge
> 
> also that 450, the way he is taking his time, i think he is messing it up in practice not building up momentum...and can arn anderson just kick nexus ass


 
In practice :S... hes been learning it for 10 years.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Arn is killing it


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sheamus does have a weakness...it's the sun


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ARN/SHEAMUS interaction is 10/10


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

DOuble A is good shit!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Klebold said:


> 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 to 1.
> *
> Bourne is a nice Cruiserweight flyer but shouldn't be in this high position in my personal opinion.*


I see what you did here


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dont be suprised if we hear justin timberlake suing Sheamus after the 'cry me a river' line. lmaooooo


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

... butt-hole? What?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What?

I'm using that one.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Great stuff by Arn.

And man...the first hour of this show really demonstrated how far Sheamus has come. He is getting pretty damn awesome at this. It's almost strange that he seemed like a perfect fit leading Jericho, Edge, Miz and others.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Arn can cut a fucking promo!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

divas match...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Melina coming back tonight?? 8*D


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why doesn't Eve look like her picture anymore?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it just me or does Sheamus actually seem to be developing a very slight tan? Hmm, you'd think Florida would get to him sooner than later, lol.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Great white shark patrolling a mudhole?

Oh, Arn. :no:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Please win Eve


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

The crowd just gave the divas match a pop...different


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He said mud hole I think.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> In practice :S... hes been learning it for 10 years.


i mean like lately he has been messing it up in practice, its a really dangerous move, and he has hit litterly the face, the owner, and vetrans..i think he is getting really scared of botching, and injuring someone


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love sheamus's english

"Because me, _______"


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

A divas match with no blond chicks? thank god.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Eve = hottest women in wrestling


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Klebold said:


> ... butt-hole? What?


lol thats what i was thinking


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

JohnB said:


> I see what you did here


What would that be? 





Eve. :yum:


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

PEOPLE OVER THERE WUTSUP.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Arn can cut a fucking promo!


Without a doubt. A lot of talent still in the old man.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

whoever says sheamus can't talk should go MIA


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Klebold said:


> ... butt-hole? What?


mud hole..he said mud hole...I hope


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Eve = hottest women in wrestling


hell no, Layla wins that category.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Truth vs Miz Again? I'm guessing DQ up the wazoo.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> Sheamus does have a weakness...it's the sun





Sheamus versus ???? in an outside match in Florida during the middle of the day. Sheamus's ghostly powers will be stifled.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Calling Jericho/Edge (wut) vs. Orton/Bourne for the Main Event match.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

torriesthebest said:


> The crowd just gave the divas match a pop...different


i know weird, u don't see that often


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sheamus looks really comfortable on the mic these days


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hell no, Layla wins that category.


Layla doesn't hold a candle to Eve.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Great, a rematch of what was probably the worst mens match of the year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Best interaction in awhile. Sad that Arn never got a title run with all the losers who did , Swagger for example.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Im gonna say its HHH as the leader of Nexus, he wanted Vince out so he could take over. Mega heel HHH will return or maybe shane o mac but I guess hes doing other things


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully Miz VS. Truth doesn't turn out to be total ASS like it was at F4W...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

More Arn PLZ.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sheamus versus ???? in an outside match in Florida during the middle of the day. Sheamus's ghostly powers will be stifled.


Vampiro, duh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hell no, Layla wins that category.


Hell yeah.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hmm, lets see, Divas Match
Boring vs AWESOMEE

Hm.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sheamus versus ???? in an outside match in Florida during the middle of the day. Sheamus's ghostly powers will be stifled.


lmaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve has an anus on her chin.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Top 5 Divas (In Hotness IMO!)

1.Maryse
2.Kelly Kelly
3.Layla
4.Gail Kim
5.Eve


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Eve is a butter-face.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Layla doesn't hold a candle to Eve.


Layla is way hotter than Eve in my opinion.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Chronic iLL said:


> Im gonna say its HHH as the leader of Nexus, he wanted Vince out so he could take over.


Ugh. I hate this idea.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> i mean like lately he has been messing it up in practice, its a really dangerous move, and he has hit litterly the face, the owner, and vetrans..i think he is getting really scared of botching, and injuring someone


I can see where you are coming from. Trying to position himself so they dont get injured. ... mind you if that is the reason, hes doing a good job. But he loks petrified most the time.

Top 5 BK's Divas:
1. Natalya
2. Serena
3. Beth
4. Jillian
5. gail Kim


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i think i would rather just hear arn anderson talk then watch a divas match...does that make me gay or way too into wrestling?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Arn/Sheamus was awesome.

Diva match next... yawn. I'm gonna go make some tea.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Arn Anderson will forever be the shit!!!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Maryse tops them all.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Layla doesn't hold a candle to Eve.


only one way to settle it...underpants pillow fight..between them..not you two


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Hell yeah.


You are telling me you would rather spend a night with Layla instead of Eve. Are you all insane?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Eve has an anus on her chin.


:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ahhh I remember this when Lex Luger did that special challenge thing with Yokozuna


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RIP Yokozuna


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YOKO!!!1!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Eve all day long I'm afraid

Miz doesn't look like he's going anywhere fast which is good, prefer him carrying the title just ashame he's facing Ron again


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

McCool is better looking than all the divas. Definitely the most tone. Better legs than Stacy.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

jobber Scotty 2 Hotty!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That Luger push was a disaster


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The Lex Express!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

R.I.P Yoko.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Arn/Sheamus was awesome.
> 
> Diva match next... yawn. I'm gonna go make some tea.


Black, no sugar please


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> You are telling me you would rather spend a night with Layla instead of Eve. Are you all insane?


They both look good. Better than all the other divas, IMO. No point in arguing who is better looking. It will always be different.

/End discussion

And Miz/Truth will probably be boring.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the lex express!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Arn/Sheamus was awesome.
> 
> Diva match next... yawn. I'm gonna go make some tea.


1 Sugar in mine Ta


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

oh geez...the Lex Express memory.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was just awesome!


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh god, the Lex Express.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll Be Your Hero!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lex Express fpalm


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

gosh lex luger sucks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God I hated the Lex Express.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, Lex Luger. What might have been if he didn't get drunk in a bar a few days before Wrestlemania.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*I MARK FOR THE LEX EXPRESS*


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Arn/Sheamus was awesome.
> 
> Diva match next... yawn. I'm gonna go make some tea.


I made the foolish mistake and did that before the show. I regret it now 

And btw it's R-Truth vs Mr. Awesssommmee


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THE ZOOKEEPER IS IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

omg :lmao


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Miz rofl.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol miz


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, they completely skipped over Truth's entrance.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

god I love The Miz


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh shit. Miz is rappin' :O


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao

Gonna forget his words again?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

THE MIZ VERSION 2.0!!!!!~~~~


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha the miz. the miz the miz the miz the miz the miz the miz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's try to stay in time, Miz.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Miz is so awesome lol.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uhm....no...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn the crowd is silent as fuck.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I remember wanting Lex to beat Yoko so bad, and was really pissed when he didn't win the title.

I even wanted him to get the belt over Bret Hart at Wrestlemania 10.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ummmmmm, eh this is...awkward..*


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

And Miz wins again.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao

Miz finally won me over.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The MIZ! The Miz! The Miz!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is hilarious!!!!!!!

Get it Miz

And the crowd is still singing along. Haha


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Miz fails again


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Good work Miz! 

Lol at Truth's doubled up vocals.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahahaha Miz. R-truth is lol'ing for real.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Miz puts Ron killings to shame.
AND DATS THA TROOF.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

hope he doesnt forget his words


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the miz is awesome...in every way, thats the guy you want to be


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I like Miz's rap!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hes actually not bloody bad. not bad at all. lol


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Oh Miz.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

AND I'M AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

OMFG a million cool points for The Miz


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good to see AA is still a better mic worker than everyone in the company.

gonna be interesting to see if this will be as bad as their match at F4W.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!! Horrible rapping...the Miz is the best thing the mid-card in WWE has to offer


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Miz and Regal should form a tag team...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crowd is dead...


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok that mic shot was fucking hilarious. Rewind moment, I love you sky plus.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

The Miz fucking owns!

"Because I'm the Miz, and IIIIII'm aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeess*THUMP*"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice try Miz, how bout trying to stay on beat the next time???


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Damn the crowd is silent as fuck.


no00s..da Miz is aresome*


*not really


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Well, I wonder who is going to win and who will be injured and not be in MITB.*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

has the match even started? lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh crap, who is going to run the zoo if Truf is injured?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This worked so well last time so let's do it again.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> the miz is awesome...in every way, thats the guy you want to be


His wrestling is far from awesome, and Im a miz fan


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> I made the foolish mistake and did that before the show. I regret it now
> 
> And btw it's R-Truth vs Mr. Awesssommmee


Oh yeah, my bad.

But well, after that shit ppv match they had...
-returns to kitchen-


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU CAN'T DO THAT TO THE ZOOKEEPER...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man Miz is awesome he's banging Maryse, can rap, is the United States Champion, and puts Morrison to shame. This man can do it all.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

the Miz is an absolutely excellent heel


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm liking Psycho Miz here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TAH ZOOKEPAH IZ INJARD


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

R-Truth is hurt and not going to be in money in the bank, instead we will bring you bryan danielson


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, wow, wow, getting injured by The Miz? I'd rather be future endeavored.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol at the fan yelling "you're a cheater"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> good to see AA is still a better mic worker than everyone in the company.


So true. Well, maybe better than everyone except Jericho.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Has the bell even rung yet?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ONE A DEM ANIMALS HAS GONE AND TACKED THE ZOOKEEPAH!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

When's Bourne on? I can't be doing with his whiney ass voice.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow you know it's bad when even King and Cole can't fake enthusiasm


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

troof hurts


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Zookeeper got beat down.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miz is a register sex offender now??


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL at the Miz going back down to the mid card. Shame feuding with R-truth again


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Is someone wearing a Ken Kennedy shirt in the front row?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*WHY THE HELL IS EVERYONE CALLING R-TRUTH THE ZOOKEEPER!?!?!?!*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

"Does that hurt, Truth? I bet it does. They say the truth hurts... I bet it does hurt..."

What the fuck is Miz rambling about...


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Well id rather watch a miz promo that a miz match thats fo sho


----------



## WordLifeYoYo (Jul 6, 2010)

miz is such a meanie i hope big vince stops sucking his cock


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mic-shot! 

Well this has been cool - kudos to Miz :lmao

Silent AWESOMEEEE ftw


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Dead crowd is dead.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We are officially living in the era of the MIZ


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*So, if R-Truth is out now..who will be in his place ?*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

truths injury must be worse than originally thought.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome indeed!,IMO.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> *WHY THE HELL IS EVERYONE CALLING R-TRUTH THE ZOOKEEPER!?!?!?!*


This.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

THE MIZ

THE MIZ

do do do do do


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> *WHY THE HELL IS EVERYONE CALLING R-TRUTH THE ZOOKEEPER!?!?!?!*


Truth said he was the zookeeper last week on RAW.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

How is the Zookeeper going to feed the animals now, Miz?! You jerk.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> *WHY THE HELL IS EVERYONE CALLING R-TRUTH THE ZOOKEEPER!?!?!?!*


He called himself "Da Zookeepah" in a promo last week


----------



## beezy (Jun 26, 2007)

The Miz sucks..
He can't even get a reaction from the crowd


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

More like why the hell did Truth call himself the zookeeper in the first place?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Truth called himself the zookeeper last week. I don't know if he made it up or was told to say it but it's stupid.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> *WHY THE HELL IS EVERYONE CALLING R-TRUTH THE ZOOKEEPER!?!?!?!*


Last week he said something about raw being a zoo and him being the keeper - I think.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

U PEOPLE R RACIST!!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

WordLifeYoYo said:


> miz is such a meanie i hope big vince stops sucking his cock


Literally on the floor laughing at this.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Super-serious Miz may be even more awesome than normal Miz


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Andy Awesome said:


> *So, if R-Truth is out now..who will be in his place ?*


Wade Barrett


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> *WHY THE HELL IS EVERYONE CALLING R-TRUTH THE ZOOKEEPER!?!?!?!*


because he called himself the Zookeeper lol.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Anyone else thinks that Double A should be an manager to someone ?*


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Miz for WWE Champ!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha, I was so right. Wade is going to replace Truth and win MITB and then win the title from Sheamus.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If Barret is in MITB.. The Miz won't win. Awesome.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Time for wank? :hmm:


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL...i missed raw last week, i need to go watch lol, and yes arn anderson should be a manager...he could be bobby the brain good


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The zoo keeper eh, must be fun clearing out animals. 

Sounds incredibly racist - wonder if it was a creative decision


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Andy Awesome said:


> *So, if R-Truth is out now..who will be in his place ?*


It needs to be a face to keep it 4 heels vs 4 faces, and someone to feud with the Miz...

What face left can feud with the Miz? The chants will tell you.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole and Lawler react to everything like the president has been assassinated.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The Miz GETTIN ROWDY! Perfect time for Road Diggety Dog to return.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

OW! OOOOOOOOOOW! 


LOL


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Another repeat.. who the fuck cares if R-Truth gets taken out ffs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

a pop for edge?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Girls cheering for Edge... that's something new.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

tomahawk4life said:


> Miz for WWE Champ!!!!!


only if it's a mic match since that's all he can do it talk


and that's the truth


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cutting Edge time!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Boy, that Miz promo seemed pretty promising.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cutting Edge time!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The Cutting Edge FTW!

Edge and Jericho=epicness on the mic.

Bourne=please stay off the mic and let these two do the talking


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Vegeta4000 said:


> The zoo keeper eh, must be fun clearing out animals.
> 
> Sounds incredibly racist - wonder if it was a creative decision


I don't know I guess The Zookeepah's power level is over 9,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Geez Edge, I would.

I guess I have a thing for guys that look like they haven't slept in 20 years.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Miz WWE champ?

Dont make me laugh. He has mic skills, thats it.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOLZ EDGE.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

What is up with the overly somber tone tonight. Is the next segment going to be a sad recap of how Edge took a brutal scoop slam?

If WWE really wants to be shocking they should just reveal who the damn GM is. I'm still banking on the Masked SES member. He'll probably wear a suit. With the mask. It will be weird.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok edge started out owning on this promo already


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

RIP Truth


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ROFL @ Edge mocking the Zookeeper


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If I have to go to the ppv and look at that ugly briefcase I'm going to be pissed

And these people are with Edge


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh Edge :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahah, Edge's jab at Truth was hilarious


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't get the recent hate for Edge.

The guy still owns.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Geez Edge, I would.
> 
> I guess I have a thing for guys that look like they haven't slept in 20 years.


:lmao

That's totally what it seems like.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I don't know I guess The Zookeepah's power level is over 9,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really? Edge joke = win

And not even my power level is 9000. Damn you Zookeeper, damn you to hell 

Nexus become new Edgeheads


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Cutting Edge is the most controversial talk show in WWE history???

Piper's Pit says hello!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Cole and Lawler react to everything like the president has been assassinated.


I was thinking the excat same thing. 

Michael Cole - Folks, we're back and let's see what just happened. John Cena just called someone a...a....a poopyhead.
Jerry Lawler - I know, just sitting here and just..just witnessing that was just a..sad event.
Michael Cole - We're bring you more when it comes to us.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus to come out and Pump kick Cena AND Barret?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if you think Edge it going to help you Randy...your wrong...wrong..WRONG


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Spunky midget?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god the money in the bank case looks awful....seriously did someone design that, or did they just buy luggage at ROSS


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Edge handwaving Kennedy winning it and not becoming champion.

Jericho looks pissed off.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ken Kennedy didn't edge


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Evan Bourne looks different.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

evan grew up


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jericho!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this promo should be fantastic


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I give to you Evan Bourne:


BREAK THE WALLS DOWN

lol wut


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here is a close up of the briefcase-


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Someone needs to tell Edge his vampire gimmick wore off in 99!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Evan Bourne went through puberty.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why is everyone ahead of me on here ¬¬


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> here is a close up of the briefcase-


you rule sir!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> here is a close up of the briefcase-


oh god why did i lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God damnit, Chris Jericho is fucking awesome. He is the best, seriously.

And so much for Jericho leading Nexus.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds good to me Jericho.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Cole and Lawler react to everything like the president has been assassinated.


So annoying.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> here is a close up of the briefcase-


Winner gets the WWF Ice Cream Bar and Macho Man's Slim Jims.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> here is a close up of the briefcase-


hey i had one of those 20 years ago. i think it was blue though. haha


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Now Evans going to be mad

Wouldn't wanna see Evan when he's angry

WE WANT BABYFACE


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He call WWE fans Sheeps. O.O


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Good job by Edge of reminding everyone what a boring mistake his face run was.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> here is a close up of the briefcase-


If that was it, I wouldn't come close to being mad.
That is too awesome!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> here is a close up of the briefcase-


Michaelangelo is cool, and donnatello is a Party Dude!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Edge was in WWE before you Chris. fpalm


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I love when heels argue with each other.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

love Jericho giving it to Edge


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Edge is Y2J's mini me


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

God I hope Bourne doesn't interupt this. He hasn't really got the mic skills to do it justice.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho is fucking fantastic.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

This is such fucking gold. I love it!


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

man jericho really is one of the best around


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jericho's eyes look bloodshot.

Yay, Edge and Jericho brawl!


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

jericho looks high


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Uh, Chris, Edge came to the WWE about a year and a half before you did.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Jericho is fucking fantastic.


I second that sir !


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

This is awesome *clap*clap*etc.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

A.. whale of a fight? God damn you, King.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Where's the little guy? 




Here he is.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I love when they reference things that happened more than a month ago. It's so rare these days.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that walls of jericho was amazing damn evan borne fucking it up


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Evan Bourne in the back hitting on Maryse I hear.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bourne run in, but no words? Yes please!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Andy Awesome said:


> Winner gets the WWF Ice Cream Bar and Macho Man's Slim Jims.


those ice cream bars were the shit!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Edge was in WWE before you Chris. fpalm


He was wrestling on national television before Edge though.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the email is getting so much heat


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol Evan Bourne sucks.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

triple threat match


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Three way match!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH GOD HERE IT COMES GM TIMEEEE



IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


OH SHIT HELL YEAH AGAIN


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh God fpalm


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Be Quiet Guys, GM Michael Cole is speaking !!*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

EMAILZ IS OLD NOW.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is horse shit


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at Evan running away.

Even bigger :lmao at the ridiculous SCSA hints.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh hell yeah!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So are you they trying to make us think the GM is Austin so it wouldn't get booed.


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Orton, Jericho, Edge... Bourne. 

One of them looks ridiculously out of place.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The laptop is gonna get X-Pac heat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sharkboy!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

another stone cold reference


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

we know it's not Stone Cold...they should have done a different tease


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Whoever called that match earlier is a smart man


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Could they make it any more obvious that Stone Cold is not the General Manager?

ST LOUIS ALLIANCE~!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAH!

I fucking love these Stone Cold hints....


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NOTE TO VINCE: Could you tell John Cena to stop sitting on the dashboard everytime Michael gets an e-mail, just because it gives him that funny feeling.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Hell Yeah? Don't tell me...


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

It ISNT Austin, we know this WWE, please stop.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok this Austin shit is getting out of hand. I can't take it.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like that user earlier was right about this match

Just not so much the main event  we have to have a handshake match between Wade and Superman for that type of close


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So this week is SCSA
Next week it will read like someone else. 

(I'm hoping it ends up being The Rock)

SO IS RANDALL JUST DONE WITH WRIST TAPE??
It's making me mad. Haha


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Give me a hell yeah? What about smelling what's cooking SMARKS!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

who in the blue hell says wait a moment?


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Called it.

Oh Hell Yeah!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't they have to clear the ring?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cole mispronounced "Shell Yeah"..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cynic said:


> The laptop is gonna get X-Pac heat.


might as well make x-pac the gm


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

next week will be rock refrences....where is randys wrist [email protected]!??!?!?!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FFS, why is Bourne getting this push, can't take him seriously. If this ends up like Jeff Hardy 2.0 I swear to god.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> those ice cream bars were the shit!!!!


Best fucking Ice Cream Bar I've ever had in my life!!!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

How gay does Orton look when he does that stupid thing on the ropes?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn them if the gm turned out to be shark boy


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

what happened to Orton's black wrist tape


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

HI RANDYYY


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

there really trying to push Evan aren't they...he must have pics of Stephane with a donkey...

that sounds kinda hot actually


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Klebold said:


> Orton, Jericho, Edge... Bourne.
> 
> One of them looks ridiculously out of place.


Yeah, Orton's bald.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Cynic said:


> The laptop is gonna get X-Pac heat.


I believe that X-Pac will soon be relieved of that title. Although Laptop Heat sounds more technical.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I wanna see The Great Khali in this match as well what about everyone else?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

VRsick said:


> might as well make x-pac the gm


Now here's a man with an idea!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

orton only wears tape when he is a heel i guess, ask ashlierose...she has randy on speed dial


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> HI RANDYYY


He's already taken, thank you very much. :gun:


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this week is stone cold quotes. next week, the rock.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God it's not Austin there trying to build it up to be Austin then when it's revealed to be someone else they'll get alota heat for making them think it was Austin.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

How freaking stupid is it to have Edge attack Jericho then tag team with him right after? That's pretty dumb.

Also guys stop squirting yourselves Austin isn't GM


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I wish they'd use the anonymous GM gimmick to take a jab at the TNA guys like Hogan, Flair, etc.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> HI RANDYYY


put your top back on...wait...what am I saying


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

IF it was Stone Cold to be GM, it would make some sense since what RAW needed is an enforcer to get between Nexus and the RAW Superstars. Also, Remember when Stone Could used a fax machine one time via Heyman? How odd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheik said:


> Ok this Austin shit is getting out of hand. I can't take it.


It'll get old with the Rock references next week, and then god knows who they'll do after that.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

why said:


> damn them if the gm turned out to be shark boy


He's more well known than Abraham Washington. And somehow less ridiculous.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I can imagine X-Pac as GM:

*lights blink*

Cole: "The General Manager says...and I quote...John Cena must make...a sex tape with Chyna?"


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why are we so concerned about wrist tape?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe the GM is Abyss?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> It'll get old with the Rock references next week, and then god knows who they'll do after that.


Warrior quotes would own


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> God it's not Austin there trying to build it up to be Austin then when it's revealed to be someone else they'll get alota heat for making them think it was Austin.


Yep, that's why they're doing it. The heel GM will have tons of heat.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Next Week On Raw:

Michael Cole: The GM says, "OOOOOOHHHHH YYEEEAAAAHHH !! DIG IT !!!!! Tonight will be a Slim Jim On A Pole Match. Winner gets a gliter increasted cape. SNAP INTO IT !!!*


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Cynic said:


> The laptop is gonna get X-Pac heat.


LOL WIN


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

didnt austin already own vince on twitter?? what the hell???

but i'd mark out if the laptop sent emails saying WHAT while sum1s talking


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

EBboy™;8590341 said:


> Yeah, Orton's bald.


:lmao

As for the wrist tape is it really that big of a deal? Seriously? It's getting a stupid as Cody and the kneepad dilemma...oh wait. Cody doesn't wear the tape either. Uh oh, Orton must be a jobber too!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> He's already taken, thank you very much. :gun:


Bitch I was just saying hi.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Cynic said:


> I can imagine X-Pac as GM:
> 
> *lights blink*
> 
> Cole: "The General Manager says...and I quote...John Cena must make...a sex tape with Chyna?"


ratings.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> why are we so concerned about wrist tape?


I just noticed that he dosent wear them anymore. Looks different without them.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> How freaking stupid is it to have Edge attack Jericho then tag team with him right after? That's pretty dumb.
> 
> Also guys stop squirting yourselves Austin isn't GM


Yeah im sick of that too. Edge and Jericho fight but everytime a little runt like Bourne runs in they become like the two stupid robbers in Home Alone and chase after him like an idiot and look like fools. Keeps killing their feud and credibility imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wouldn't be it funny if it was Austin?

I bet a lot of people in the IWC who are saying it's not Austin would try to change it up and say they knew it and WWE's predictable.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Keezers said:


> I wish they'd use the anonymous GM gimmick to take a jab at the TNA guys like Hogan, Flair, etc.


Cole: "The General Manager says...and I quote...WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO."


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

St. Louis vs. Canada

Somehow.. we always knew it would come down to this.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> God it's not Austin there trying to build it up to be Austin then when it's revealed to be someone else they'll get alota heat for making them think it was Austin.


Maybe it's Vince McMahon. "It's me Austin!!! You all felt for it, all of you!! You all fell for it"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cynic said:


> I can imagine X-Pac as GM:
> 
> *lights blink*
> 
> Cole: "The General Manager says...and I quote...John Cena must make...a sex tape with Chyna?"


:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

torriesthebest said:


> didnt austin already own vince on twitter?? what the hell???
> 
> but i'd mark out if the laptop sent emails saying WHAT while sum1s talking


austin didnt post anything on twitter.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Matt Sydal is over


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Evan's a darkhose? Try Shetlan Pony with dark hair.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I can imagine X-Pac as GM:
> 
> *lights blink*
> 
> Cole: "The General Manager says...and I quote...John Cena must make...a sex tape with Chyna?"


:lmao


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I can imagine X-Pac as GM:
> 
> *lights blink*
> 
> Cole: "The General Manager says...and I quote...John Cena must make...a sex tape with Chyna?"


How about the big reveal:

"John Cena.. Excuse ME!!... John Cena... Your ass is grass? And I'm gonna stroke it!" Cue X-Pac music

I added what I think Cole may mess up. Freudian slip and what have you.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Bitch I was just saying hi.


Randy doesn't acknowledge hoebags such as yourself. Go away.  :cuss:


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

All this Austin stuff might actually make sense if it turns out to be J.R.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> St. Louis vs. Canada
> 
> Somehow.. we always knew it would come down to this.


Two French loses?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn screw this match just bring out Eve!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Randy Orton's staler than the packet of opened Watsist's on my window sill :/


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

jericho tripped on the ropes. :lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Next Week On RAW:

Michael Cole: The Gm says and I qoute: The Rocket fuel and the space dust will combined into a mega main event. We will see the gods of the golden pond, John Cena taking on the lawn mower fueled space galaxy driven, Wade Barret. *


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish Edge hadn't worn red. When all the dudes that first showed up in the opening segment were wearing red and white tights, they had me thinking there was some epic faction angle going on. But no, not the case. Just wearing the same colored tights.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Randy doesn't acknowledge hoebags such as yourself. Go away.  :cuss:


CCAAATTTTFFFIIGGHHHHTTTT :flip


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

lmao evan hit his head


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Evan Bourne aka Spider Boy


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Id mark if it was actually the Rock.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Randy Orton the Viper, Evan Bourne the Spider, and Jeff Hardy the Spot Monkey get back in your cages cause the Zookeppah says so!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

I wanna see Randy naked


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

King: Dont wanna get bit by spider

Cole: King, Randy Orton's the viper

King: Well, you dont wanna get bit by a viper either

lmao


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Randy doesn't acknowledge hoebags such as yourself. Go away.  :cuss:


He invited me to a bar in April. SUCK ON THAT. 

This is such a sweet Raw. Notice how this always happens when there is no guest host? Loving it.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> where is randys wrist [email protected]!??!?!?!


He hasn't worn em since like after Wrestlemania or Extreme Rules

I swear he looks naked without em lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So superstars being called animals as their nicknames is the latest trend in the E now. I wonder what Khali's animal would be??


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

torriesthebest said:


> King: Dont wanna get bit by spider
> 
> Cole: King, Randy Orton's the viper
> 
> ...


lol, this is awful


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe it's just me thinking this but it's been a pretty terrible show so far.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> He invited me to a bar in April. SUCK ON THAT.
> 
> This is such a sweet Raw. Notice how this always happens when there is no guest host? Loving it.


The first hour sucked big time in my opinion.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So superstars being called animals as their nicknames is the latest trend in the E now. I wonder what Khali's animal would be??


Cameltoe


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just tuned in, how much longer of raw left


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Maybe it's just me thinking this but it's been a pretty terrible show so far.


No its not just you thinking this. I am thinking the exact same thing. so far, so crap.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> just tuned in, how much longer of raw left


45 minutes or so?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This Raw has been shit. Arn/Sheamus has been the only good thing.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> just tuned in, how much longer of raw left


40 mins, give or take.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Our anonymous GM says, and I quote, "What? What? What? What?"


----------



## WordLifeYoYo (Jul 6, 2010)

i tink micheal cole is the new gm


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn good match so far!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

ask him


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man. Edge loves his Running Hug of Doom. Now: the lesser-spotted grounded Hug of Doom.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow! They're still acknowledging history between Edge and Jericho! 

WWE has come a long way since Cena was teaming with Carlito right after Carlito had Cena stabbed at a bar.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

GIVE UP


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*King: Macho Man Randy Savage is going for the RKO. I wouldn't wanna be caught with that.
Cole: That's Evan Borune and that's a Shooting Star Press..
King: I wouldn't wanna be hit with that either.*


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

ASK HIM!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bourne looks like a baby in Jericho's arms.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> He invited me to a bar in April. SUCK ON THAT.


N. UR. DREAMZ.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

It's been okay I guess - I wasn't expecting much more than what we've had though 

Hopefully the Cena handshake off will be worth the wait. 

Don't forget we have the Diva match yet!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cynic said:


> WWE has come a long way since Cena was teaming with Carlito right after Carlito had Cena stabbed at a bar.


:lmao Classic stuff right there.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bourne fucking owns.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Maybe it's just me thinking this but it's been a pretty terrible show so far.


I agree. The first hour was horrible.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

power slam fuck you cole


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh Jericho's head being 6 inches away from the mat.

Also, cant wait to see a Codebreaker on RKO.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Austin? "give me a hell yeah"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

holy shit ortons over


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> I agree. The first hour was horrible.


I dunno, it's been messy, but mostly well-intentioned, and building a bunch of stories for the MitB. Compared to a lot of Raws, this has been pretty swell.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

It pains me to say this but its time for 'superman' Orton.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Maybe it's just me thinking this but it's been a pretty terrible show so far.


Not terrible, just average.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

is edge limping?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn this is a good match


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

VRsick said:


> austin didnt post anything on twitter.


i cud've sworn sum1 posted a tweet from austin twitter saying "WTF Vince"...

either way...Austin isnt the GM...and if i'm wrong in the coming week i wont be watching to see the same catchphrases and cheap nostalgia pops that we see everytime austin makes a return


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

We are seeing what was supposed to be an awesome tag team. Wonder what would have been, if Edge had not been hurt.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope the Zookeepah absorbs all the other animals with his tail and becomes the most powerful Zookeepah in the world. The Zookeepah is composed of the cells of the most powerful wrestlers in the WWE, including Triple H, The Undertaker, HBK, Great Khali, Chris Jericho, etc... The Zookeepah must absorb Santino and Kozlov to get to his Perfect Form though, then he will be the most Invincible Zookeepah in the world!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

[email protected] flexing at bourne!


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> He invited me to a bar in April. SUCK ON THAT.
> 
> This is such a sweet Raw. Notice how this always happens when there is no guest host? Loving it.


You want to come to a bar with me right here in the US?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a surprisingly good match.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

torriesthebest said:


> i cud've sworn sum1 posted a tweet from austin twitter saying "WTF Vince"...
> 
> either way...Austin isnt the GM...and if i'm wrong in the coming week i wont be watching to see the same catchphrases and cheap nostalgia pops that we see everytime austin makes a return


They just said that, it didn't actually happen


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

torriesthebest said:


> i cud've sworn sum1 posted a tweet from austin twitter saying "WTF Vince"...
> 
> either way...Austin isnt the GM...and if i'm wrong in the coming week i wont be watching to see the same catchphrases and cheap nostalgia pops that we see everytime austin makes a return


:lmao that was me, i was making up for the lulz


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

this match has gone almost 20 minutes now...and its actually a great one


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

tonight we witness the birth of RATED Y2J. Lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I hope the Zookeepah absorbs all the other animals with his tail and becomes the most powerful Zookeepah in the world. The Zookeepah is composed of the cells of the most powerful wrestlers in the WWE, including Triple H, The Undertaker, HBK, Great Khali, Chris Jericho, etc... The Zookeepah must absorb Santino and Kozlov to get to his Perfect Form though, then he will be the most Invincible Zookeepah in the world!!!!!!!!!!


So you want him to be in "Avatar: The Sequel?"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Every time i look at Edge he looks like he's all paranoid from smoking weed.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> here is a close up of the briefcase-


I so had that lunch box


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Solid tag team match, good back and forth action. Not your typical tag team match where a hot tag essentially ends the match.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> I'd laugh my head off if it was Austin... doesn't he work backstage or something anyways?
> Heck he does love raising hell.


I posted that earlier today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at jericho


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lmfao jericho giving it to edge


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This is a surprisingly good match.


why is it surprising?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ha, great animosity between Edge and Jericho


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, EDGE SPEARED JERICHO! Good to see them still acknowledging the history between them.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SSP coming up!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every time Jericho misses the lionsault I die a little inside. Every time he hits it I gain some life force back.

My days are surely numbered.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

haha the bad mouth on edge


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'll take that ending.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

AIRBORNE!!! AIRBORNE!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> So you want him to be in "Avatar: The Sequel?"


The Zookeepah is a huge star he can handle it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cmon RATED Y2J.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> tonight we witness the birth of RATED Y2J. Lol




Or not.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

:lmao Jericho SHUT YOUR MOUTH


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

so much for rated y2j, i knew they couldn't work together, their egos are too big!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, saw it coming


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

FUCKING RKO 



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

theyre prwetty over

LOL rko


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you bastard


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Every time Jericho misses the lionsault I die a little inside. Every time he hits it I gain some life force back.
> 
> My days are surely numbered.


yeah, your pretty much screwed


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice!
I love that he's a tweener.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

niiiice. i like it.


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

RKO RKO RKO RKO


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

...wtf?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

orton is still a badass...good


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ha! Thank you Randy!


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Our anonymous GM says, and I quote, "DTA -- don't trust anybody!"


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Saw that coming. The crowd didn't know how to react though.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Bourne's little peace sign gesture is so lame...


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, RKO!

I was hoping that would happen.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

you no good son of a bitch


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It was too obvious Orton was gonna do that


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Randy Orton fued with Bourne, maybe just a MITB reaction but perhapss


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao that was me, i was making up for the lulz


:cuss: :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lmfao, Okay I don't like Orton but any RKO on Evan Bourne is welcome.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

heel orton=pussy face orton=burial king


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Orton nearly sends me to sleep, especially at this time in the morning.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

That was awesome, but why does Y2J ALWAYS have to put Bourne over?

I mean damn.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Could have bet my whole life that Orton was going to RKO his ass.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

At least Austin celebrated after he stunned a face. Orton just kinda stands there.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Kids didn't know how to react to Orton giving Bourne the RKO.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Every time Jericho misses the lionsault I die a little inside. Every time he hits it I gain some life force back.
> 
> My days are surely numbered.


Same here  lol


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Haha the crowd has no clue how to react to that rko.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> why is it surprising?


Because I though it was going to be a slow match, since Randy and Edge have been slow in their recent matches. Much better than I expected.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Get back to ROH, little man!


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Orton has damn good chemistry in the ring.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup Jerry, you can't trust a viper....BUT YOU CAN'T TRUST A SPIDER EITHER!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nobody can trust a Canadian, even their own countrymen.

Similar rules apply for people from St. Louis.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

yes ANOTHER VINTAGE EXCLUSIVE VIDEO PACKAGE


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I got a hard on....no ****


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheik said:


> That was awesome, but why does Y2J ALWAYS have to put Bourne over?
> 
> I mean damn.


Maybe Jericho wants to make a new star.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

The Striker said:


> At least Austin celebrated after he stunned a face. Orton just kinda stands there.


Can you truly see Orton "celebrate" after attacking a face/heel? He's the silent assasin aka the viper. He just attacks when he wants too.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Orton nearly sends me to sleep, especially at this time in the morning.


Least Newcastle signed Perch  :no:

Welcome back


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, so the viper just rko'd spider boy. Hard to keep up with all these animal nick names. lol


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Evan Bourne, in his best Rey Mysterio voice:

"I thought you were my friieeeeeeeeeeennd."


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Because I though it was going to be a slow match, since Randy and Edge have been slow in their recent matches. Much better than I expected.


orton's always good in tag matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmm will they actually call a truce hmm well i dont know, they enter the ring shake hands and call a truce and raw goes off, that sounds like one hell of an ending does'nt it?!


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Never trust a rattlesna...I mean, viper.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Kids didn't know how to react to Orton giving Bourne the RKO.


They are so used to booing strictly the heels and cheering only the faces. Orton still can't be fully trusted in their minds probably. Sort of like Edge


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Charmqn said:


> Can you truly see Orton "celebrate" after attacking a face/heel? He's the silent assasin aka the viper. He just attacks when he wants too.


he's like stone cold. it's nice to have a "face" who doesn't give a fuck


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Hmm will they actually call a truce hmm well i dont know, they enter the ring shake hands and call a truce and raw goes off, that sounds like one hell of an ending does'nt it?!


They shake hands for a truce and then stone cold comes down and stunners everybody in sight.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

My god Randy Orton really needs to stop those gay stares. It's makes me cringe every time he does it. Horrible as face.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> They shake hands for a truce and then stone cold comes down and stunners everybody in sight.


Unfortunately it's PG, so he has to douse himself in chocolate milk.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> They shake hands for a truce and then stone cold comes down and stunners everybody in sight.


My TV would be covered in spunk if this were the case.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Maybe Jericho wants to make a new star.


Well no shit, and he's doing a great job. But 3 times is too much imo. 

Someone else can help put Bourne over.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Theproof said:


> My god Randy Orton really needs to stop those gay stares. It's makes me cringe every time he does it. Horrible as face.


Its the viiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppppeeeerrrr. haha


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Charmqn said:


> Can you truly see Orton "celebrate" after attacking a face/heel? He's the silent assasin aka the viper. He just attacks when he wants too.


I see your point, but it confuses the crowd. What he did looked a lot like a heel turn, even though we all know that it's not, some people were probably confused.

He could do that little pose that everyone seems to love.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I think Orton needs to go back to his Cocky D-Bag gimmick


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

joshman82 said:


> he's like stone cold. it's nice to have a "face" who doesn't give a fuck


Thank you...

and to some poeple: Orton is not a face. He's not a heel either. He is just the viper: the guy who will fight anyone.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

So...the Divas Championship match is going to be the last match aka the main event match on Raw???

Something else thats different with the divas tonight...


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> I think Orton needs to go back to his Cocky D-Bag gimmick


I SECOND THAT !!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

David You Manga


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish raw would get a new theme song, i really hate the one they have now


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I wouldn't trust Michael Tarver with that mask on.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Otunga is getting better all the time.

Tarver is just flat-out epic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

otunga is fat


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the one time I want Randy to RKO someone he doesn't


I mean David's right there


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Name the three skin colors! LOL


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i have not seen that much asian writing on flesh since hellraiser 2


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Tarver saying "Apologize" reminded me of when Randy Marsh had to kiss Jesse Jackson's arse in South Park.

:lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tarver is simply good everytime he speaks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Otunga is actually a better talker than most of the guys who get praised around here.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol, NXT trying to bribe Orton.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Otunga is getting better all the time.
> 
> *Tarver is just flat-out epic.*


definately true


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Randy is thinking: "Hmmmm, this kid can talk....WTF !?!?!? WHERE IS MY WRIST TAPE AT ?!?!?!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I see your point, but it confuses the crowd. What he did looked a lot like a heel turn, even though we all know that it's not, some people were probably confused.
> 
> He could do that little pose that everyone seems to love.


Well he did kinda smile at the crowd after the RKO to let them know he's still a good guy but attacks anyone.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Orton is like listen, F*ck head!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Randy is thinking: "Hmmmm, this kid can talk....WTF !?!?!? WHERE IS MY WRIST TAPE AT ?!?!?!*


:lmao


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im getting tired of kings quotes

You dont make deals with the devil
You knew he was a snake when you picked him up
etc etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh wow no truth? Sweet!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No R-Truth?
Who's it going to be??


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

woooo no r-truth


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Randy is thinking: "Hmmmm, this kid can talk....WTF !?!?!? WHERE IS MY WRIST TAPE AT ?!?!?!*


lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Ryder for MITB!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wade barrett will be in mitb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hmmm i wonder who'll take r truths spot


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Um Supershow? Is this on live or what? Not read anything about it


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That is the first time Otunga was not completely horrible. He is still the worst in Nexus though.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wade Barrett to replace Truth at MITB


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

I CALLED IT DANIEL BRYAN, BRYAN DANIELSON TO RAW MONEY IN THE BANK...can christian win the smackdown one, and can the big show even climb a ladder?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

"Ok I've heard what you've got to say, now get out of my face"

The camera man then proceeds to get in Ortons face...


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I'm calling McIntyre for Truth's spot in the Raw MitB.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Barrett for Money in the bank, most probably.

Either that, or a returning Triple H. :side:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wtf?

The MITB theme is the Nexus theme?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade Barrett is getting in the match for RAW
Drew McIntyre and Dolph Ziggler for Smackdown


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Plz don't let Tamina talk.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the uzos for tag gold


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Have these guys even won a match yet?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Josh :lmao


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hart Dynasty vs. The Usos?

Very nice. It's always good to see the Tag Team champions get a match on PPV.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Rikishi Dudebusters accompanied by Samoan Sensational Sherri.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Tarver is golden on the mic. Love it. R-Truth is out? Dang, guess it's pretty serious. I bet Drew McIntyre & MVP will fill out the remaining two slots for the SD! MitB. Yay! Tag Team Titles are being defended!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just care about Tamina vs Natalya


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Tamina is hot. :yum:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Josh Matthews made me LOL


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

did they just say the hart dynasty was raciest?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cryme Tyme's cousins. lmaooooooooo


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Tamina: I know you people at home have no idea what's going on..neither do I !!*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> Have these guys even won a match yet?


Have they even been IN a match yet?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL at that "whoa"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmm alicia


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I just care about Tamina vs Natalya


Hell yes. Only divas I care about right now


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Shes pretty hot, i like her voice too


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Alicia the alien.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao @ this woman having any championship, even a crappy one.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh sweet god ..Josh is a racist


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They need to let Alicia talk more.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

who is talking and why does she have maryse's belt?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

im in love w/ her


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> Have these guys even won a match yet?


Yeah they had a match on Superstars and they won. I believe it was against Mark Henry & Goldust.

Alica said it, the diva's championship isn't worth anyones time.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

eve beats alicia fox


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, she can kinda talk. When did that happen?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is the main event? LMAO.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Is it me or does Alicia sound like she's 12 years old?


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Producer: Umm, Alica...Alica....Josh is the other way....the other...Ok, goood.*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> N. UR. DREAMZ.


It's true actually.

WOO, glad Hart Dynasty are facing the Usos. Hopefully we'll see more Natalya/Tamina. 
In other news - stfu, Alicia Fox.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Remember the days when she was just a wedding planner?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yay Psych commercial


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> "Ok I've heard what you've got to say, now get out of my face"
> 
> The camera man then proceeds to get in Ortons face...


not to mention Orton walked up to Otunga and Crew


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok a little late but still, just thought I'd admit it...

I like David Otunga.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> the uzos for tag gold


i'm up for that. hope they perform a great match at mitb.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is like the first time she's shown personality since she was dancing with DJ Gabriel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

damn you americans. u make me hungry with ur ads.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Hell yes. Only divas I care about right now


Definitely. These women should be competing over the Divas Title.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Cannot wait for the SuperShow tomorrow night. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Goodbye Divas Championship there Alicia. Man is she annoying. On the other hand.. She is SMOKIN'!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Sky Arts advert  how dull - could be worse I guess, could be that fat bloke shouting "go compare" 

As for Usos vs Hart Dynasty should be a good match.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> oh sweet god ..Josh is a racist


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

korndogg123 said:


> Have these guys even won a match yet?


they beat Goldust & Henry in their debut match on an episode of Superstars


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Alicia Fox is smoking hot tonight.

Also her mic skills are pretty good IMO. I believe if she just gets some proper training she could make it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Ok a little late but still, just thought I'd admit it...
> 
> I like David Otunga.


i began to like him since the first time nexus (daniel bryan included) attacked


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> This is the main event? LMAO.


No the main event is the Cena and Barrett segment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think we've actually hit a point where Josh Matthews is the most consistently entertaining WWE performer. Yay.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why are the divas getting the last televised match this weak......


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Definitely. These women should be competing over the Divas Title.


Repped for both truth and taste


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I think we've actually hit a point where Josh Matthews is the most consistently entertaining WWE performer. Yay.


Yes :lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This is the first time I can remember a women's match going on last since the Stephanie-Lita match like ten years ago.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hell yeah!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

marked seeing british bulldog


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

British Bulldog vs. Bret Hart at summerslam.

What a massive pop when davey boy won


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Hopefully this diva match turns in to a Alicia Fox strip naked live session.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wembley FUCKING Stadium!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

R.I.P Davey Boy Smith. Legend


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Cynic said:


> This is the first time I can remember a women's match going on last since the Stephanie-Lita match like ten years ago.


Aw I remember that!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh God. All the Brits on here are marking right now...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, time to let the pigeons loose guys.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Cynic said:


> This is the first time I can remember a women's match going on last since the Stephanie-Lita match like ten years ago.


I think the Trish vs Lita match in 04 went on last.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is going to be a squash I bet...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

back when the intercontinental title meant something


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Cynic said:


> This is the first time I can remember a women's match going on last since the Stephanie-Lita match like ten years ago.


Trish vs Lita is 04 was the last time...great match too


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

What an awesome clip of Bret vs. Bulldog.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why is she the champion but still coming out to a 10 year old Nelly song?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RIP Bulldog


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Why are the divas getting the last televised match this weak......


It's a championship match. Championship matches should always be the main event if there's only one title match on the show, haha.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep. Its officially toilet break time.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Maryse pussy-lips-slip. :yum:


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why is she the champion but still coming out to a 10 year old Nelly song?


LOL....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

butt chin even is here


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

steph/lita was a nice little fapbreak. Even though i was barely shooting much 10 years ago.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I marked out for the numerous Austin references even though I think he isn't the Anonomyus General Manager...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

SHE LOOKS GOOD
sound signal of a piss break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone else just cringe when ever Eve's music plays?


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Well, I got to grab a snack now. It's intermission time !!*


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Bring on Velvet Sky.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Aw, Eve's outfit is cute! It would match the Diva's title!

... Pity I don't give a shit.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I came in a hurry to watch RAW and what do I get? Alicia I Don't Give a Fox :/.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG Eve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sex:sex:sex


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

I hope Nexus interferes


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> It's a championship match. Championship matches should always be the main event if there's only one title match on the show, haha.


You mustn't have got the pun


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Eve looks hot as hell.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why is she the champion but still coming out to a 10 year old Nelly song?


Plus it's like a massively stripped down instrumental lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Eve does deserve alot of things..my penis being one of them


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

A Diva's match at 10:50pm?!??!

edit...
and it's all over by 10:50:58pm

lame...


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Eve is so Maven.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> butt chin even is here


Holy crap, Eve has a chin!?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's so quiet


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

DaGreatest said:


> I hope Nexus interferes


Nextus destroying Divas = WIN.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the fuck.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

torriesthebest said:


> Trish vs Lita is 04 was the last time...great match too


aww I miss those days for women's wrestling.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"A victory over Eve would go a long way towards cementing her reign as champion."

Well, yes, Michael. Considering a loss would _end_ her reign as champion.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Please end this now. Please.

Edit: Thank you.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Man, WWE upskirts suck.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I knew it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao awesome


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Female Booker T!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> steph/lita was a nice little fapbreak. Even though i was barely shooting much 10 years ago.


Granted Steph couldn't wrestle worth a damn, but it was 2000. She had epic heat. Everyone had been waiting for like a year to see her get her ass kicked. And Lita was mega over as well. She was pretty much the first babyface to actually strike a blow against the McMahon-Helmsley Faction, as best I can recall.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That was so obvious.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Eve looks hot as hell.


When doesn't she? She's the hottest women in wrestling.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

IFor a sec i thought she was hurt for real


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Eve just got "DUH BOMB" dropped on her.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Alicia bahahahahaha epic fake injury heat


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Damn, I wasn't done making my peanut butter bread...*


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So what, Alicia v Gail for the title now?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> No the main event is the Cena and Barrett segment.


I meant wrestling wise.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

She went Bret Hart on her!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that match was lamer than expected.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Obviously King, huh?


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Haha, good heel tactics.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Nasty Axe Kick!!!

If only her personality and mic skills was as good


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> You mustn't have got the pun


Hmm, I guess not. My bad.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

lets have the belt on one of the least poppable divas...brillant


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dang it, they tricked me! I planned dinner for the Diva segment at 8:30, but they switched it and the one I wanted to see!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Well that was the worst main-event ever.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

was that a female version of the book-end. sure as hell looked like it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol truce

wat a joke


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dammit Alicia is so damn sexy. She dating anyone backstage?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks on the bright side, a diva got some heat.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Damn, I wasn't done making my peanut butter bread...*


:lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Alicia needs to start doing Spinarooni's


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Booker Ts daughter perhaps

Awesome scissors though - and Eve - yummy


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Beatings always look more sinister when in slow motion and set to somber drum beats.

Those WWE producers really put those college degrees to good use.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> was that a female version of the book-end. sure as hell looked like it


i thought the book-end was the mock rock bottom move


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Are they going to show SVR 2010 ads until 2011 comes out.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

So should we call her Booker-A or Booker-F? I think Booker-F


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I would eat Alicia's pussy for days.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> Hmm, I guess not. My bad.


Don't worry, I don't think anyone did tbh lol. It nose dived.


SHEAMUS TO COME OUT AND KICK BOTH THEIR HEADS OFF.
I'M CALLING IT.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL, Alicia faking an injury and taking the piss out of it after her win actually made me laugh. 

ANOTHER BREAK, UGHHHH.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

is it bad that these days whenever I see a wrestler limping, I assume it's a legit injury because I assume they don't really know how to sell, and also I know that they're sloppy in the ring? There really are not too many good wrestlers left.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> i thought the book-end was the mock rock bottom move



Oh yh. You know the move that Booker does anyway.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Immortal CJ said:


> I would eat Alicia's pussy for days.


No Eve's.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Cynic said:


> Granted Steph couldn't wrestle worth a damn, but it was 2000. She had epic heat. Everyone had been waiting for like a year to see her get her ass kicked. And Lita was mega over as well. She was pretty much the first babyface to actually strike a blow against the McMahon-Helmsley Faction, as best I can recall.


i'm pretty sure rock and jericho striked the mcmahon-helmsley faction long before lita did.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully this next segment saves the show.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> No Eve's.


Eve insists that you eat up her anus on her chin.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"Alicia are you okay?"

"No!"

*pins Eve*

"I LIED, ESE!"


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Hopefully this next segment saves the show.


It's been a good show?!

Woo, Orton/Edge next week.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7AhqJMpQ4&feature=player_embedded

Get used to it.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

can wade ever get his theme song!?!?!?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I really like this theme song.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Why did they cut to some fat kid scratching his head in the crowd?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Eve insists that you eat up her anus on her chin.


Ok that works too.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

I know they have heat still going...but...out of what happened in that tag match Edge vs Orton is what creative produced??


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Why is it Orton vs Edge? Edge attacked Y2J for crying out loud. Maybe Y2J ill interfere.

Anyway next week Orton vs Edge the rematch from 2007.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i like how justin roberts gave barrett no enthusiasim


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Gonna say this, come whatever may as I know how people he is on the internet - NXT is benefitting big-time from Daniel Bryan being released. Seven just fits a lot better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

id mark if cole says he's the gm and orders nexus to attack cena again


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

random thought - thats a big ass tattoo. haha


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nexus really deserves a more.. impactful theme.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*I love The Nexus' Titantron: N....Wade Barret...N....Justin Gabirel...N...Heath Slater.....N...Skip Sheffield...N..*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel a stone cold stunner in the air.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

God, I can't stop staring at his nose.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus interferes

Nexus attacks Cena, Sheamus thinks hes safe --> Nexus attacks Sheamus


calling it, lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

5 emails saying "what" coiming


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Why did they cut to some fat kid scratching his head in the crowd?


It's the key demographic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at john cenas selling


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

praying one day wade will come out to this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFm0xb_qJ2w


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

lol @ Cena thinking someone was hiding behind the big triangle.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Calling it: Cena attacks Barrett, but Sheamus gangs on Cena.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

I know Wade Barrett is English and all but does he really have to impersonate the Churchill dog everytime he's in the ring


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Is Daniel Bryan hiding under the turnbuckle padding? I smell an assault bah gawd!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Twitchy Cena trying to sell his emotional damage :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

future main event fued in the ring now right now


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena and Wade have a House Party dance -off. i can so see it now. lol


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Wade Barret's hair is awesome !!*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena holding back the tears... LOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He is so good on the mic.
Very fluent and consistent.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

but cena NEVER BACKS DOWN, NEVER QUITS


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wrestlers who aspire to be in WWE or TNA really shouldn't get such cheap horrible tattoos before signing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

where's Akbar when you need him


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What the hell is that a tattoo of? A tribal..._octopus_?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at cena seriously


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD Don't do it Wade!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"DON'T DO IT WADE!"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the random fan:"Just hit him, I can!"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL JUUUUUST HIM EM!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Cena:"I'm ummm I'm ummm I'm in serious mode right now...."*


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I think the choice should be made by Vince!,Why Cena???.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh Cena you cheeky monkey.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Christ Cena, you're ruining it now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLWUT?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Uh Oh here comes Stand Up Cena.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

zomg cena swuuuurrrvvveee~~~!!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Wade Barret's hair is awesome !!*


im seriously considering taking pictures to my barber and telling him I want it "like that"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol nice back to the future 2 reference.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Cena is sooo sh1t on the mic. Like honestly put Wade back on


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I can only imagine the hate people will have for this Cena promo :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hoverboards...five years...


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow - Cena is not making me want to vomit in this promo!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The sound of glas shattering, any minute now. cmon!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shut the fuck up, Cena.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DONT DO IT WADE!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want Smackdown Cena back.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God damn it, Cena. _God damn it._


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Goddammit Cena.
:cussin:


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Why is it that Cena is either in a horribly depressive public service announcement voice or a PG joking mood.




Ah, this is what Cena needs to do more. Agressive.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Yelling Cena.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

hahaha Hoverboards!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Uh Oh here comes Stand Up Cena.


Cena: What's the deal with Airline food....I DON"T KNOW !!!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Dear Cena,
You're not the Rock, stop trying to be funny with your little quips

Love, The WWE "Universe"


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

DENZEL WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This fuckface needs to get off of my television, a.s.a.p.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> where's Akbar when you need him











Found him digging through the trash. He went Whoop whooop whoop after wards.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD KING! STUNNER! BY GOD!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Barrett looks kinda sexi!! :3


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wade is owning on the mic


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Found him digging through the trash. He went Whoop whooop whoop after wards.


thank you


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Waiting for the big ending...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fight Fight!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I want Smackdown Cena back.


this.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Barrett plays the bad guy so fucking well


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

NO~!!~!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Cena to get all 7 rookies plus Abraham Washington, Tony Atlas and Big Show for shits and giggles on his shoulders for a giant Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get him Nexus!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, they're really getting behind Bourne by sending him out first.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Right, Raw is officially dead. Another Nexus attempted beatdown. This is too formulaic now.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*BAH GOD THE NEXUS !!! THE NEXUS IS ATTACKING CENA !!! THEIR BEATING HIM LIKE A GOVERMENT MULE !!*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lololololol mark henry


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao

Oh Henry.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Another lame end of show beatdown?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Goldust?? :O


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

here come the jobbers to save the day


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

YOSHI TATSU

NEXUS IS SCREWED NOW


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

How the hell did Mark Henry slide under the ropes?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RUN ITS GOLDUST


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao YES HENRY LEAD THE CHARGE.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

More pointless gangbanging and brawling.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

J.O.B. SQUAD 2010!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Look at Henry run! Whooooooooooooooooooosh!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Everyone coming out to Mark's music. 
I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh goody. What I got to see after last week's dark match.

-_-


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Darren Young's gonna get raped.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is that every face on the roster?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoshi Tatsu, Goldust, Mark Henry ---- how insulting :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jobbers lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Henry pop, haha.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"Waits guys, stop having a mass brawl and listen for a moment."


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

GOLDDUST!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Big announcement? Plzplzplzplzpzlpzlzp


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena just screwed the WWE


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*WHICH ONE IS WHICH!?!?!?*


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG BLACK CENA VS WHITE CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

White John Cena beating up black Cena!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena vs black cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena is mad.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

PEACE? IS THIS PG?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lmfao, white cena is killing black cena


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. Cena is releasing all of that stress on Darren.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

This has got to be a paradox


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Come on Darren! Go Super-Saiyen on his ass!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena on Cena violence has to stop


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who wrote this shit? lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why is Young treated as the jobber of the group


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

lol @ Black Cena getting owned by White Cena


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

7 on 1 handicap match LOL

cena will win still probaly


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

oh yes king orange face.


----------



## The Reject (Jun 12, 2007)

and next week SuperCena buries the entire storyline.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

What? That's stupid. He gets beat up by them all anyway, the only difference now is that they have to pin him also.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cena has gone apeshit.

Lol @ everyone just walking off.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why does he have to kill his twin?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena they will team with Godzilla and King Kong!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Little do you know, Cena and Young trade places on occasion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its like the green hulk vs red hulk.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

aggressive cena


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wait, where did everyone go?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Cena's killing his darker brother!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Why did everybody else leave?? lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why does he have to kill his twin?


:lmao

this is awesome


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Poor black cena :/


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how can they not do another stone cold quote right now?


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Quit hittin yourself Cena.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

And so much for being an unbreakable bond, they left Young to get killed by Cena


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I GIVE YOU SAIYAN STRENGTH GO GO BLACK CENA GO


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Young gets jobbed out because he's Black...Cena.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*It's a time vortex Future Cena vs. Present Cena !!! Doc Brown is just pissing his pants !!!*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

this is what we need. a heel cena.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cena heel turn?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Unless Cena destroys Young this show will have been dissapointing imo.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

U mad, doggie.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shouldn't black Cena have the same super powers????
Come on Darren. Haha.


And what's going to stop anyone coming down to help Cena next week,
it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena losing it. awesome


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

7 on 1!?,Cena will likely still win,Even IF he gets his ass kicked again....He'll still be standing and be back in the following week..No selling the beatdown for the 2nd time!.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena vs the steps


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh fuck, Darren Young's dead.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

You don't get it, this is a representation of the Yin and Yang, geez guys don't you see this creatives are deep geniuses?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

YOU ARE NOT THE BLACK JOHN CENA!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL at Cena pretending that the stairs are heavier than they really are


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

CHOKE HIM WITH HIS TIE!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Darren Young is being killed here


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

RUTHLESS... AGRESSSION!!!!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Darren Young got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Cena looking pretty cool, for once!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i can't remember the last time cena destroyed someone and raw fading to black


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh gawd, it's Cena's sex face.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

holy shit O_O Cena is kicking his ass


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

dear god he is dead, leave him alone!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooh. Young sold that steps shot like a champ.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Mother of God!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Uhhh. Make that 6 vs 1.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm guessing next week Young will be too injured to compete so it'll be 6 on 1.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

So they mean 6 on 1 right?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

All right, so why the hell is this idiot randomly attacking Darren Young? Is this how a "hero" should act - taking out his rage on someone who's not even defending himself? What a fucking idiot he and his fans are!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena fails at dumping the table on him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never laughed harder at Cena until now.

Thank you.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lmfao, table diddn't crush darren young, u fail cena


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Heel Cena?

Daniel F'N Bryan as the replacement 7th member?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Constipated much John?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So no one from Nexus came to help Young. That's fucked up.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the table missed young. :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Epic fail at flipping the announce table, and LOL at Cenas face.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

John cheyna actually looked like a bad ass tonight lol


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Is that blood on Cena's bicep?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Uh-oh, I see blood on Cena's arm.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ummm, Cena Calm down. If you keep beating on him, kids will think it's cool to beat up black people !*


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

More of the agressive badass Cena, plz!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Reject said:


> and next week SuperCena buries the entire storyline.


yeah, and if that happens, I'll bet a lot of longtime fans quit. WWE throws it all away for one prima donna.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

o...ok


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What the fuck was that? NOT ENOUGH SHEAMUS. 
One interview and a shitty mess of a run in at the start? Pffft.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You get a walking advert for KFC, A japanese cartoon character, a golden freak, the sicilian pizza cutter, the great khali who i swear his theme music says " I never have to hoooooover!!!" and a Russian who dont drink vodka.... man elite!!! Totally.#


And yes this post is an epic fail!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Young is dead.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

Laxative for Cena!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

And because of this we will see kids throwing step stools at each other but nothing will come of it because Mattel and the higher ups will be "Oh no it's okay because Cena is the one doing it"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That ending would have been far, far better with JR announcing. Damn.


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> All right, so why the hell is this idiot randomly attacking Darren Young? Is this how a "hero" should act - taking out his rage on someone who's not even defending himself? What a fucking idiot he and his fans are![/QUOTE
> shut the fuck up


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

cena went into to the ring like he accomplishmed something huge but he ended that shit horribly, the table didn't crush him, u retarded cena, u should have fixed your mistake


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

gilgamesh said:


> All right, so why the hell is this idiot randomly attacking Darren Young? Is this how a "hero" should act - taking out his rage on someone who's not even defending himself? What a fucking idiot he and his fans are!


Obviously to make it 6 on 1, instead of 7 on 1. Not that hard to figure out. No wonder storylines are so simple, if people can't even pick up on that!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear god almighty you've broken him in HALF!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> the table missed young. :lmao


table botch.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Ron Simmons had this to say about White Cena's ruthless agression: ............DAMN


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah what a terrible ending to a pretty solid show.


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

I think Cena shit his pants.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RIP Darren Young. He was a trooper.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

"and i quote"

Lame show.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

I still think Young is the least improved member of the Nexus, but he sold that entire beatdown like a champ.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> cena went into to the ring like he accomplishmed something huge but he ended that shit horribly, the table didn't crush him, u retarded cena, u should have fixed your mistake


It was to take the camera off the botch


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> 7 on 1 handicap match LOL
> 
> cena will win still probaly


Destroy All Rookies, Next Week


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe Cena will hunt down another Nexus member tomorrow night, and again on Smackdown and AGAIN on Monday's openining... Then it'll become 3 against 1 next Monday...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

they really kinda just dropped the whole stone cold quotes at the end, kinda odd


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

After all that, you couldnt even put him through a table at least, Cena huh? Was that just too much to ask for?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Jersey Shore Cena


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Inertia said:


> "and i quote"
> 
> Lame show.


well, there's always Thursday... :gun:


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Lok said:


> Cena vs the steps


thats the first time i've seen anyone have that much trouble with the step lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Who was the guy in the jorts and bright orange wrist bands kicking ass? Sure as hell wasn't John Cena.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> table botch.


They should have used the Spanish announce table, great worker, never misses a spot on PPV.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Super no-sell from Young next week, he is the black Cena after all.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What a crap ending!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn, Cena on Cena.

Anyways, I just want to know what the hell was up with the Stone Cold references.
Can't wait for this to unfold even more.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

torriesthebest said:


> thats the first time i've seen anyone have that much trouble with the step lol


Glad someone else got a kick out of that, haha.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Where the hell are the Superstars Raw results?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> So no one from Nexus came to help Young. That's fucked up.


They couldn't cause every jobber on the raw roster was blocking their way to the ring


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao people love it when Cena gets beaten down but when he gets an awesome beat down to end a show it is lame. I thought that was fantastic and gave some momentum to this angle that lost some last week.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Instant Karma said:


> That ending would have been far, far better with JR announcing. Damn.


agree

"stop the damn assault.. for the love of God.. somebody stop this!!"


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

why said:


> agree
> 
> "stop the damn assault.. for the love of God.. somebody stop this!!"


Except JR probably would have gotten knocked out a few weeks ago too and would be going: 'take that you sonuvabitch!'

Being in Canada, the face-to-face is coming up next, but watching them hype the thing, I couldn't help thinking: wouldn't this have been the perfect opportunity to turn Cena heel and have him revealed as being the 'higher power' of Nexus. Woulda been nice.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I lol'd at him picking up the stairs,then I lol'd even harder when he flipped the table on Young.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Lok said:


> Glad someone else got a kick out of that, haha.


lmao...i wonder was he trying to make himself look stronger, or was he about to tip over?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

seeing them 2 fight must be what jay lethal and randy savage would look like fighting


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LBGetBack said:


> Obviously to make it 6 on 1, instead of 7 on 1. Not that hard to figure out. No wonder storylines are so simple, if people can't even pick up on that!


ORLY? Then how come Cena was attacking Young BEFORE the 7 on 1 match was announced? And why did Cena attack Barrett after shaking his hand - is that really how someone who claims to be a "people's hero" (or whatever the fuck his childish gimmick is) acts? Kick someone when they're not expecting it? To take something from Cena's book - where I come from, a good guy doesn't kick someone when he's down or after you shake hands with them. Just look at the complete absurdity and stupidity of Cena's gimmick here.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> They couldn't cause every jobber on the raw roster was blocking their way to the ring


Incorrect it was just Mark Henry's large equator like ring attire.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> And because of this we will see kids throwing step stools at each other but nothing will come of it because Mattel and the higher ups will be "Oh no it's okay because Cena is the one doing it"


Just as long as he didn't brutally almost choke him with his tie!!

The hypocrisy of this PG era is laughable.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I predict they'll start using Rock quotes from the Anonymous GM next week just to fuck with people.. 

Also, correct me if i'm wrong but according to WWE logic it's okay to viciously beat someone who isn't defending themself, hit them with steel stairs, throw them over tables and push the table onto them, but if you touch their tie.. *YOU'RE FIRED!* That about sum it up?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I csn't wait for the "Cena heel turn" thread...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> :lmao people love it when Cena gets beaten down but when he gets an awesome beat down to end a show it is lame. I thought that was fantastic and gave some momentum to this angle that lost some last week.


Agreed.

Wtf, you people were SICK of the usual Nexus jumping. And now, when Cena does something HEELISH, you hate it?

R.E.T.A.R.D.E.D.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

why said:


> agree
> 
> "stop the damn assault.. for the love of God.. somebody stop this!!"


"CENA YOU DONT WANT TO DO THIS! MY GOD PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER SON!".


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

torriesthebest said:


> lmao...i wonder was he trying to make himself look stronger, or was he about to tip over?


He was like zomg, my super powers, NOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd mark for Percy Watson to come and confront Cena next week.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Why are people calling the end lame? just because a face got some momentum?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> And because of this we will see kids throwing step stools at each other but nothing will come of it because Mattel and the higher ups will be "Oh no it's okay because Cena is the one doing it"


"As long as he didn't almost choke him with a tie!!"

The hypocrisy of the PG era is laughable.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> That ending would have been far, far better with JR announcing. Damn.


i agree on that one.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Muta said:


> I csn't wait for the "Cena heel turn" thread...


He's not going to be a heel because this is exactly what his stupid gimmick is - it's totally molded for five year olds and no one older.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> :lmao people love it when Cena gets beaten down but when he gets an awesome beat down to end a show it is lame. I thought that was fantastic and gave some momentum to this angle that lost some last week.


lol some people can't be pleased


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

gilgamesh said:


> ORLY? Then how come Cena was attacking Young BEFORE the 7 on 1 match was announced? And why did Cena attack Barrett after shaking his hand - is that really how someone who claims to be a "people's hero" (or whatever the fuck his childish gimmick is) acts? Kick someone when they're not expecting it? To take something from Cena's book - where I come from, a good guy doesn't kick someone when he's down or after you shake hands with them. Just look at the complete absurdity and stupidity of Cena's gimmick here.


Umm....because Nexus has kicked the shit out of him? Soooo....he's getting them/him back? Have you ever watched wrestling before? Usually when faces get humiliated and beatdown, they try to get revenge. Young was in the ring, so he was kicking his ass......once he heard the 7 on 1 announcement, he obviously took it up a few notches and tried to take him out and injure him.

You're really having some trouble with this huh?

And for the record, I absolutely hate Cena's corny gimmick. But his motive was not too hard to figure out. Damn, he even signalled 6 on 1 with his hands, I guess for the slower people like you.....and you still haven't figured it out.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Keezers said:


> I'd mark for Percy Watson to come and confront Cena next week.


With Percy's talking speed the whole confrontation would last 20 seconds.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The same group of people getting the upper hand every week doesn't add to a storyline. That segment was great, and it added a lot to the storyline. Can't wait until next week.


----------



## RattleSnake22 (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't get it.

Will Austin be the GM or is there going to be another, more lame, revealing of who the GM is gonna be?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Montrell274 said:


> i agree on that one.


'Good Gawd Almighty, Cena has gone INSANE, King'


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

To be honest Young has sort of been the weakest link in the Nexus, he barely gets mic or screen time and when it is it's just him getting in a clusterfuck of a scrap with someone during an attack, I can see him being the first one to turn face.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

SuperCena powers activate, I have to beat up the Black Cena before he steals my fans...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> :lmao people love it when Cena gets beaten down but when he gets an awesome beat down to end a show it is lame. I thought that was fantastic and gave some momentum to this angle that lost some last week.


agreed 

i thought it was a nice finish too

people are just mad cena didn't get his ass kicked again

i remember people saying they wanted to see something different and were tired of NXT guys beating up on people(i was one of em)

well here's new twist


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Lok said:


> He was like zomg, my super powers, NOOOOOOO!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Young is just basically the Whipping boy when NXT need to take a bit of a fall.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was wondering when Nexus was gonna take a defeat. Eerie to see all this Cena on Cena violence.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> IEerie to see all this Cena on Cena violence.


Lmaooo. Classic


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

good episode so far? i'm on the west coast


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SuperCena powers Activate!!

Form of....an asshole!!

Shape of ....A bigger asshole!!!


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol table fail from Cena :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Percy Watson to cena: Listen here baby, i know you supercena baby, but i love to have a good time baby, and me having a good time means kicking your ass baby....................mindless hilarious dancing.......OH YEAH!!!!

Sorry horrible joke


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> SuperCena powers Activate!!
> 
> Form of....an asshole!!
> 
> Shape of ....A bigger asshole!!!


:lmao why you stealing my thunder essa...


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

As soon as he realized the table missed, he should've picked him up and FU'd him on the floor or something rather than just let him lay there.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Todays GM is Stone Cold, next week they swerve and the GM has Rock quotables confusing everyone here..next thing you know their both the GMs! 

of course i highly doubt that


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

So choking someone with a tie gets you released but throwing steel stairs at someones head doesn't?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

HelmsFan42 said:


> As soon as he realized the table missed, he should've picked him up and FU'd him on the floor or something rather than just let him lay there.


Yep, the whole segment was an epic FAIL.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Percy Watson to cena: Listen here baby, i know you supercena baby, but i love to have a good time baby, and me having a good time means kicking your ass baby....................mindless hilarious dancing.......OH YEAH!!!!
> 
> Sorry horrible joke


lmfao :lmao


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I enjoyed Raw but was expecting a little more. They need to reveal the GM soon. The nexus is a strong faction and we need to find out who is helping and leading them and telling them what to do. 

I wish tonight there was more Nexus but when Wade is on the Mic he is IMO great. He keeps saying about future and whats in store and makes you wanna watch next week and see what happens. Especially watching cena get beat almost every week :agree:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> :lmao why you stealing my thunder essa...


Sorry, wasn't trying to. 

Faster than Mark Henry
more powerful than Hulk Hogan's ego!!
Able to get title shots with a single bound.
Look, in the ring!!
It's a Talking Asshole!! NO, it's a asskisser!!! No it's it's.it's...


Supercena!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm seriously getting annoyed with this "random violent act is ok but choking with a tie isn't?" crap.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

On a side note, if the GM is Stone Cold, I would hate to see him underneath PG. It kind of ruins his whole character to begin with, which is a damn shame.

Not a kid friendly personality, tbh.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Sorry, wasn't trying to.
> 
> Faster than Mark Henry
> Able to get title shots with a single bound.
> ...


EPIC LOLZ!!!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I will say this - next week the GM is going to have a lot of "The Rock" references


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

HelmsFan42 said:


> On a side note, if the GM is Stone Cold, I would hate to see him underneath PG. It kind of ruins his whole character to begin with, which is a damn shame.
> 
> Not a kid friendly personality, tbh.


Kids love roughhouse badasses. Where the hell is all this stuff about all kids just loving super cute crap and role model-esque heroes coming from? What kind of culture are we living in today?! Shit. Some of my cousins, who are less than 10 years old, love roughhousing and choking and violence. This is just at the extremely soft end spectrum of PG, but on the opposite end of the spectrum, it's a lot less so.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

HelmsFan42 said:


> On a side note, if the GM is Stone Cold, I would hate to see him underneath PG. It kind of ruins his whole character to begin with, which is a damn shame.
> 
> Not a kid friendly personality, tbh.


Oh he isn't thank god saved his character...


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it me or does everyone who posts about the emails next week being Rock quotes think they are the only one calling it...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

torriesthebest said:


> Is it me or does everyone who posts about the emails next week being Rock quotes think they are the only one calling it...


I agree but I do think it's kind of obvious...


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Some of the shit said on the mic by Cena is so fucking gay. I literally cringed at what he said with Wade Barrett tonight. He needs to be give freedom in what he says because there is no way he would say this stupid shit.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Kids love roughhouse badasses. Where the hell is all this stuff about all kids just loving super cute crap and role model-esque heroes coming from? What kind of culture are we living in today?! Shit. Some of my cousins, who are less than 10 years old, love roughhousing and choking and violence. This is just at the extremely soft end spectrum of PG, but on the opposite end of the spectrum, it's a lot less so.


Really? So you would share a beer with a 10 year old kid? 

I'm talking about the real Stone Cold, not the watered down version we have seen the past couple of years. The one who has free reign to swear on TV, slams beers in the middle of the ring, flips off whoever he wants, the one who stands on the top rope and poses with his middle fingers in the air. 

Do you really, really think that is considered PG stuff by WWE, when choking someone with a tie isnt?


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I agree but I do think it's kind of obvious...


i doubt its THAT painfully obvious...i see it as a possibility but i think there are people they could do quicker and do the Rock last, depending on how long they'll drag this


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

HelmsFan42 said:


> Really? So you would share a beer with a 10 year old kid?
> 
> I'm talking about the real Stone Cold, not the watered down version we have seen the past couple of years. The one who has free reign to swear on TV, slams beers in the middle of the ring, flips off whoever he wants, the one who stands on the top rope and poses with his middle fingers in the air.
> 
> Do you really, really think that is considered PG stuff by WWE, when choking someone with a tie isnt?


if the attitude era had just ended in the past couple year, you'd have a great argument

the world hasnt seen the "real" Stone Cold in damn near a decade


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Good show tonight. The low point for me was Khali, Santino and Kozlov in the ring but we saw Regal with a mic so it wasn't a total fail. Also the ending was lackluster. And no Cena isn't turning heel yet, we've seen Cena do this to Jericho(steps spot and all) and Edge in 08/09. It's his mandatory once a year showing of ruthless aggression.
I didn't like Cena's hulk face, but it's what the writers want the big name faces to do. Orton does it and HHH did it to Orton last year after he attacked Steph.

But the table spot was terrible and a veteran like Cena should've improvised. Also the faces that ran out to defend against the Nexus made me think we were back in the circus days of wrestling. 

I like how the Nexus showed some direction tonight. Reasserting that their issue is with WWE management but they will destroy anyone who stands in their way. They also admited to exploiting Vince for personal gain. Is the anonymous GM a neutral party or an ally? If he's (she's?) an ally is he also being exploited? Interesting to see the heels refusing to fight the Nexus and even to go as far as to fight over who should lead Nexus. This leads me to speculate Barret's role in the group and whether we will see an additional leader emerge in the future.

I thought the Edge and Jericho segment was decent. I really wish we saw more of this during their feud on Smackdown. 

Highlight of the night: Miz removing R-Truth from the MITB! Since they announced we will have a new competitor, that means we will NOT be seeing a triumphant return at the PPV. R-truth is trash so thank you Miz, less is more.

However this was done with a purpose. Miz has been mocking R-Truth's song and we have been receiving news that Truth has recorded a new theme. Along with his cornrolls, he should return with a more tolerable theme and maybe get a slight gimmick tweak. Whatever you can put lipstick on a pig and it will still and look like shit.

I like how WWe spent a lot of time building toward next week (and toward the atlanta supershow tomorrow, making sure WM27 will have a HOT crowd.) . We know a new MITB contender will be announced, we know Cena will be facing the Nexus and we also know WWE the Usos will make an impact next week. 

The Usos promo was decent and even Tamika(who sounded awful a few weeks ago) was tolerable. Also I have no complaints with Alicia Fox receiving some direction. When she feigned injury a la Eddie Guerrero she received massive booes for a diva.


Instead of Raw rewinds we received clips containing superstars like Davey Boy Smith, Lex and Bret. No complaints here, I'd rather see that than a repeat of Kozlov's dance.

Anyway although it wasn't perfect, it was a definite step up from last week and lightyears ahead of Smackdown. I'm excited for the Raw, money in the bank and now that Truth is gone, Morrison is the only person who I really would hate to see win.


Final note: * Please fire whoever writes Randy Orton and Cena's promos. These two guys are better than that. *


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Some of the shit said on the mic by Cena is so fucking gay. I literally cringed at what he said with Wade Barrett tonight. He needs to be give freedom in what he says because there is no way he would say this stupid shit.


i agree, it was just embarrassing to watch, however he made up for it with the epic beating he dealt to darren young.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

HelmsFan42 said:


> Really? So you would share a beer with a 10 year old kid?
> 
> I'm talking about the real Stone Cold, not the watered down version we have seen the past couple of years. The one who has free reign to swear on TV, slams beers in the middle of the ring, flips off whoever he wants, the one who stands on the top rope and poses with his middle fingers in the air.
> 
> Do you really, really think that is considered PG stuff by WWE, when choking someone with a tie isnt?


I wouldn't even drink a beer myself, but that's for a different conversation.

No, it's not considered PG by the WWE. The watered down Stone Cold would still be able to be a PG friendly personality, but obviously not the real Stone Cold like during the Attitude Era. I'd argue, however, that the real Stone Cold was available during the PG years as well, before 1998. It was still PG in '97. Still, you said he wasn't kid friendly and I believe he is. Not all kids are the same, however, or raised the same way, and that's where the discrepancy occurs. Right now, it's merely soft PG - the more conservative side of PG. The WWE could very well go above and beyond what they're doing and still be within the parameters of PG, but they're not doing so.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

torriesthebest said:


> if the attitude era had just ended in the past couple year, you'd have a great argument
> 
> the world hasnt seen the "real" Stone Cold in damn near a decade


Eh, true. I just think it kind of ruins his "true" character that got him the popularity in the first place.



> No, it's not considered PG by the WWE. The watered down Stone Cold would still be able to be a PG friendly personality, but obviously not the real Stone Cold like during the Attitude Era. I'd argue the real Stone Cold was available during the PG years as well, before 1998. It was still PG in '97. Still, you said he wasn't kid friendly and I believe he is. Not all kids are the same, however, or raised the same way, and that's where the discrepancy occurs. Right now, however, it's soft PG - the more conservative side of PG. The WWE could very well go above and beyond what they're doing and still be within the parameters of PG, but they're not doing so.


Correct. I even enjoyed his character in late '96/97. I would just rather not watch him try to get over the system that is in place, and hurt the character in the process.

That said, maybe he can get creative and find a different way to entertain.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Does WWE really believe kids around the age 8-12 really like the garbage said by Cena and guys like Morrison and Orton? If WWE wasn't so demanding of each and every little step within the business and let guys do their own thing it would be a lot more suiting. Not only that but kids these days see and know a lot more then say 10 years ago. Quite frankly PG is not needed in pro wrestling. WWE would suit well regardless.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> oh sweet god ..Josh is a racist


what did he say?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The reason why Cena hates the GM and destroyed the laptop tonight was because he found out who the GM was. It's that paper clip from Microsoft Word that nobody likes.










That's why Cena hates everything that the GM is telling him not to do this. I think that's why Cena destroyed the laptop today because he hates that paper clip.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

scsa!Q


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Great RAW, angry Cena is hilarious.

They should let Alicia Fox speak more often.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

One good match in the entire show. A single match...

Another thumbs down from me.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

SuperMaxiPad said:


> One good match in the entire show. A single match...
> 
> Another thumbs down from me.


You do know that TV shows aren't meant to have good matches right?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

-AA is the best mic worker in the company
-ending owned
-maryse was amazing
-tag match was good
-rest of the show was crap


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to say, I actually really enjoyed Raw tonight. It was much better than last week and a hell of a lot better than Smackdown on Friday. I am looking forward to next week's Raw and MITB.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

There was the usual pointless-bad filler, and I'm not liking the mystery GM angle, but overall, I thought that was a pretty decent show. No terrible guest host immediately bumps it up a smidge. They're at least doing quite a bit of build for the Raw Money in the Bank ladder match, which is more than they did for any matches involving Raw talent on Fatal Four-Way so that's good. I'm actually pretty interested in that match currently. I, however, can't say the same about the Raw title match at MITB, which isn't such a good thing.

The opening segment was all right. I thought the closing segment was all right too, though I'm hoping the storyline doesn't end up being Cena going through most, if not all, of the Nexus guys one at a time as that seems like it'd be a big waste. I'm glad Barrett is back as the Nexus angle really needs him.

I'm already tired of the Mystery GM angle. Teasing Austin, who it most likely won't be, and probably other big name guys in later weeks who it also won't be, seems like it's going to lead to a payoff that's going to be very disappointing.

The DiBiase/Morrison match was just kind of there, and the finish made Morrison look pretty dumb. It was leagues better than the waste of five minutes that went to furthering the Santino/Kozlov storyline, though.

I enjoyed the Sheamus/Anderson promo.

The Miz/Truth segment was good. I'm guessing Barrett ends up replacing Truth some how, teasing the Nexus guys finding a loop hole around the no title shots indefinitely deal from the opening segment.

The Cutting Edge segment was good. It was more interesting than many of the segments during Jericho & Edge's feud earlier this year, and many of the ones in the Edge/Orton feud, which is odd. The tag match after it was also good. I'm glad they had Bourne get the pin even though they had Orton take him out right afterward which kind of took away from Bourne's victory.

The womens match wasn't good, which isn't surprising.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SuperMaxiPad said:


> One good match in the entire show. A single match...
> 
> Another thumbs down from me.


what a surprise.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

supermax bro why you complain so much about raw it was a very enjoyable storyline that bulid up to money in the bank what more do you want wwe is entertainment now not wrestling in my opinion i have liked raw more than impact even though impact has got a little better. I really liked tonights show and am giving it a 8.5/10


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> You do know that TV shows aren't meant to have good matches right?


Haha they actually have you believing this now? Jeez they've got it easy when fans no longer have standards. 

Orton/Bourne vs Edge/Jericho was a fantastic television match and stole the show. The rest was meh. 

Also is it just me, or are there more flashbacks than actual new happenings.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

see even calvin ball enjoyed the show you need to stop hating on raw because it is way better than last year


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

ahahahhhahahah raw is entertainment man not wrestling how can you say the rest was meh when opening and closing segments were very intriguing and cutting edge was great to.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

afl2 said:


> supermax bro why you complain so much about raw it was a very enjoyable storyline that bulid up to money in the bank what more do you want wwe is entertainment now not wrestling in my opinion i have liked raw more than impact even though impact has got a little better. I really liked tonights show and am giving it a 8.5/10


I'm not complaining a lot. I simply thought there was not enough wrestling. The rest of the show which teases the sixteenth coming of SuperCena and starred a computer just weren't enough to make it a good show. 

Orton/Edge/Jericho/Bourne built up the PPV by putting on a masterpiece of a television match in the ring, the rest was done by talk. It did its job, but it wasn't anywhere near as effective.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

kk i agree somewhat but most of the time impact has the least amount of wrestling you need to understand wwe and tna are not wrestling anymores


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I loved Raw tonight even with its lack of actual wrestling. A+ from start to finish imo


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Nexus had to take a beating at some point, otherwise it would have become repetitive. I just hope this storyline doesn't end with Cena destroying each Nexus member one by one until a final match with Barrett. I hope they keep Nexus credible. Cena's promo was terrible as usual, just a bunch of terrible jokes and then yelling for no reason. As for the beatdown itself, it was sort of sad to watch Cena's constipated face and table botch, but the crowd was pretty hot for it. The kids definitely love him.
The tag match was clearly the highlight of the show. Orton, Bourne, Jericho, and Edge showed great chemistry and psychology out there. The match flowed really well and the booking of the ending made great sense. I'm glad they didn't forget the Edge/Jericho history. The RKO on Bourne was very good booking. Bourne sold it great. People on this forum had been bitching as usual that Orton was stale and becoming just another face. With him RKOing a popular face like Bourne, it adds more shades to his character. It further signifies Orton's status as more of a tweener-type character who will take out whoever he wants to get what he wants. I loved his cocky smile after the RKO and showing more personality as opposed to just the cold, calculated character. They need to find a good balance between the arrogant and self-assured Orton and the more intense, violent character that he has evolved into. The crowd was unsure of how to react to the RKO. But I think over time, they will begin to eat it up even more. He already gets great face pops. I also liked his interaction with Nexus backstage. Otunga actually showed something for once. Tarver is becoming more and more impressive. I liked Orton standing upto them without using some of the cheesy never give up, overcome all odds crap that Cena shoves down our throat.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I haven't read all the posts in this thread so forgive me if this has already been said but R-Truth is officially out of the MITB ladder match and I'm wondering if HHH will replace him.

I mean I think the current plan is for HHH-Sheamus at SummerSlam so making his return in the MITB match seems plausible.

Then again they might just throw Santino Marella into the match so what do I know lol.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett and cena ... see what happens when you put 2 good mic workers in the same ring??


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Really awesome Raw. There is just so much happening right now. It's intriguing what these "plans" Nexus keep alluding to are and it's cool how their motive is still up in the air. This is just a brilliantly written storyline so far. I loved the promo backstage with Arn warning Sheamus aboout the impending doom and him being too pigheaded to realise they'll come after him. 

I really liked what they did with Orton tonight as well with the Nexus angle and his character in general. You start the night thinking that Orton has turned into a stereotypical babyface, but one RKO and promo with Nexus later he's all shades of grey. I think they did that on purpose. I still expect him to help out Cena next week however. 

Maryse on commentary was brilliant as well. The gold-digger character is great and will do as much for her as it will for Ted. For all the Morrison haters, I think it's pretty safe to say he won't be winning MITB based on recent weeks, so don't worry too much. 

If anyone is questioning whether The Miz is in line for a major push, look how they made him a lot more serious tonight. I wonder who will be taking Truth's place in MITB. Could it be a member of Nexus?

Surprisingly I really enjoyed the Divas segment as well. I had no clue Alicia was good on the mic and her feigning injury to get the win was gold. 

The Cutting Edge was really good and added even more depth to the Nexus angle, bringing up the idea of the group being led by someone. The TV match that followed was great as well. WWE really are giving Bourne a lot of time in the spot-light.

Black Cena getting beaten up by white Cena was a pretty decent ending. It's always great to see Cena being the aggressive one for once.

All in all a flawless show. MITB has the potential to be an amazing PPV. That's how you get people interested in PPVs, kudos WWE.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

If people think this RAW was horrible, then there's no hope. This was like a Attitude Era'ish train wreck show, and people always praise the Attitude Era... The crowd was very into the show which is always great and the show was just very fast paced.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

RCC you are the man i loved raw to i hate when people hate on it because in my opinion i rather raw 2010 than 09 which beyond horrible. Some people need to appreciate the improvement in raw great review rcc man


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

*one of the best raws this year*

I really really loved this raw it just had the IT factor it was enjoyable it progressed storylines and made me want to buy money in the bank. I think the nexus angle is the best wwe storyline this year and think it can only get better


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

I agree wholeheartily but don't expect the haters to agree.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

yeah i agree hatai i think they dont understand how horrible raw was last year and the transformation we have seen this year


----------



## Dutch_Savage (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

:/ .. i dont know if i agree with it being the best raw this year.. the year is not over for one, and well in my own personal opinion i thinks the raw from a few weeks ago was the best so far. It was the raw show that had the wwe universe voting for the matches/stipulations, and it was three hours long. Lately it seems that raw has been missing that IT factor and tends to run its flashback video runs and seemingly has very lil actually matches, if raw isnt letting another superstar run a promo. Dont get me wrong I can appreciate a good promo, however when the program is running more promos and flashbacks then actual wrestling; it is less than a celebration of mediocrity.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Raw wasn't bad last night, it was decent. 1 good match, the rest were complete crap. The GM thing is a bit stupid at times, he takes about 2 seconds to come up with an idea, type and send it, so if it doesn't end up being Cole then it's a bit stupid.
No guest host is a big positive, but far too many over-dramatic recaps that were pretty boring and time consuming.
The show contained a lot of beat-down segments again. I think I'd rather have a good singles match in the place of a few of the beat-downs. Some beat-downs are good, but too many just get boring. Funny thing was that Cena was giving out the beating this week, and it was actually a good ending!

I saw someone here saying that Raw isn't supposed to show good matches. Who the hell ever said that? And why can't Raw show good matches? It's a stupid thing to say, and it'd be a frustrating method if WWE actually followed that thinking. Raw rarely ever has a 4 star match, which is quite annoying, but it wouldn't really be fair if WWE only tried to put 'good' matches on PPV.

Overall I think Raw needs to keep having more intense storylines and less corny stuff. Last week sucked, this week was decent, so they need to steady Raw and make it more consistent. This week gets a 6.5/10 from me, it could be a lot better. I think most people here are too easily impressed by Raw at times, just because it sucks far too often. But it's good that more people are enjoying Raw this year than last.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well you could say that sometimes we are easily impressed but I could also spin that around and say you're to hard to please.

So I'd rather be easily impressed than hard to please personally.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*



Dutch_Savage said:


> :/ .. i dont know if i agree with it being the best raw this year.. the year is not over for one, and well in my own personal opinion i thinks the raw from a few weeks ago was the best so far. *It was the raw show that had the wwe universe voting for the matches/stipulations, and it was three hours long.* Lately it seems that raw has been missing that IT factor and tends to run its flashback video runs and seemingly has very lil actually matches, if raw isnt letting another superstar run a promo. Dont get me wrong I can appreciate a good promo, however when the program is running more promos and flashbacks then actual wrestling; it is less than a celebration of mediocrity.


I agree with some of that, Raw wasn't flawless and amazing like a lot of people were saying on here, it was average and good at times. Many posters on here are so easily impressed by Raw these days because last year it was more often crap than not.

The point that I bolded out there I totally disagree with. In my opinion the show was a shambles until the last 20 minutes when Nexus destroyed the ring and Cena. That was it, the rest of the show was just used for comedic value and stupid uninteresting matches with clearly fixed voting.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

Was a very good Raw, as for the best of the year...theres still a few months left in this year.  But it was a very enjoyable one in quite awhile.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well you could say that sometimes we are easily impressed but I could also spin that around and say you're to hard to please.
> 
> So I'd rather be easily impressed than hard to please personally.


You have a point, but really I think due to Raw being so rubbish last year and sometimes this year, people are generally easier to impress now. It's proved by some on here saying that "Raw was great, just compare it to last year" and so on.

I'm not really too hard to please, I still enjoy NXT and Smackdown most weeks over Raw.


----------



## Dino_Hui (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

Raw's become a more and more sheer story teller rather than wrestle, no one care about the wrestle spots but the cosequence it result in. Totally differ themselves from UFC. I love it. and by the way, what John did to Nexus ?? is awesome!!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

I thought Raw was dire.

Most promos were botchy and the end was very botched.

The first 1hr30 mins was horrible to watch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

I can't really rate Raw because I mentally tuned out as soon as they took Barrett's title shot away.....AGAIN. fpalm


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Whereas for the most part I think Smackdown is awful these days.

NXT I really enjoy though.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Whereas for the most part I think Smackdown is awful these days.
> 
> NXT I really enjoy though.


I think the past few weeks with Kane being involved so much have been a bit crap, and it's lacking a good intriguing storyline. Now that CM Punk is injured Smackdown will be less interesting sadly. But generally I think the wrestling on Smackdown is far better than the wrestling on Raw, better quality matches and longer times too.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> I would eat Alicia's pussy for days.


damn son :lmao


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

Yeah it is, ever since Nexus appeared been going up hill since. Any sane person would agree that this raw and the nexus storyline is a lot better then any of the plots during the guest gm phase of raw. People are just so used to WWE dropping the ball that accepting that WWE is getting better is the moment that WWE will butcher the Nexus storyline and break peoples heart again. For all you know WWE decides that hornswoggle is the leader of nexus, haven't seen that little bugger for a while now. :no:


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

It factor? WWE lost its IT factor a while ago..Last RAW I tried watching,was the one with the A-team as guest hosts,but i switched it off after 20 minutes, what a bunch of crap! PG rating will be WWE's downfall..Thank you Vince for ruining Pro Wrestling!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

PG rating will be WWE's downfall.

LMAO yea right.

Honestly some people need to keep quiet as they do make complete fools of themselves.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> I think the past few weeks with Kane being involved so much have been a bit crap, and it's lacking a good intriguing storyline. Now that CM Punk is injured Smackdown will be less interesting sadly. But generally I think the wrestling on Smackdown is far better than the wrestling on Raw, better quality matches and longer times too.


Well that can't be disputed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Barrett is money.

He was sensational during that closing promo. 

The guy is a pure star and will hopefully have a long and prosperous career.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*



The Haiti Kid said:


> PG rating will be WWE's downfall.
> 
> LMAO yea right.
> 
> Honestly some people need to keep quiet as they do make complete fools of themselves.


Lol who's the one still making a fool of themselves by still watching wrestling that is meant for little kids!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Quite an enjoyable RAW. No big gripes with it. Some good storyline advances, and a realyl good ending.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

There was very little wrestling, the one good wrestling match of the night was interrupted by 4 commercials, the main event sucked, and John Cena mentally snapped on Bizarro Cena, then shat his pants.

Oh yeah! Best RAW of the year!


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

People really need to realise that the Attitude Era was just an exception and that WWE was for most of its run a PG product.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*



Dutch_Savage said:


> :/ .. i dont know if i agree with it being the best raw this year.. the year is not over for one, and well in my own personal opinion* i thinks the raw from a few weeks ago was the best so far. It was the raw show that had the wwe universe voting for the matches/stipulations, and it was three hours long.* Lately it seems that raw has been missing that IT factor and tends to run its flashback video runs and seemingly has very lil actually matches, if raw isnt letting another superstar run a promo. Dont get me wrong I can appreciate a good promo, however when the program is running more promos and flashbacks then actual wrestling; it is less than a celebration of mediocrity.


I thought that was a horrendous Monday Night RAW saved only by the arrival of Nexus and the attack on John Cena, the show was horrible in my opinion from start to 10 minutes before the end


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Why are the lights flickering when cole gets a damn e-mail


It's the Undertaker. 

Nah but seriously, they are getting the GM heat and getting everyon's expectations high up making signs that it will be WWE Legends. 

First Austin, then Taker, next week maybe HHH or Rock quotes in the email, heck maybe even JR or Foley with "Have a Nice Day" at the end of the Email. 

It's quite smart if you think about it.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

What I would say though is last nights show was far superior to anything they have put up lately, I really enjoyed it, the big moments delivered and thats the main thing you can hope for, do the big things right and the little things will fall into place


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

SuperMaxiPad said:


> Haha they actually have you believing this now? Jeez they've got it easy when fans no longer have standards.
> 
> Orton/Bourne vs Edge/Jericho was a fantastic television match and stole the show. The rest was meh.
> 
> Also is it just me, or are there more flashbacks than actual new happenings.


Too bad it' a fact. TV shows are meant to progress storyline and hype the Pay Per View. They aren't meant to give you great matches every week. Consider yourself lucky if you get one.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*



Pyro™ said:


> I can't really rate Raw because I mentally tuned out as soon as they took Barrett's title shot away.....AGAIN. fpalm


After they took it away the first time, I didn't know that they gave it back to him. 

I was like; wait, how could they take something away from him that isn't his anymore... fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*



HarlemHeat said:


> After they took it away the first time, I didn't know that they gave it back to him.
> 
> I was like; wait, how could they take something away from him that isn't his anymore... fpalm


The computer GM gave it back to him a few weeks ago, now he's taken it away again. 

Temporarily at least. He didn't actually take it away from him, per se, but he's not allowed to compete for any title until the computer GM says so.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

Didn't they say something about it being away from him for 3 months or someshit?

I'm sure I heard Cole drop this.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Haha they actually have you believing this now? Jeez they've got it easy when fans no longer have standards.


that's how it's always been...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: one of the best raws this year*

Yes Cole specifically mentioned three months before ANYONE in the Nexus can get a title shot. However the Computer GM specifically said indefinitely. Somehow Michael was able to pull a time frame out of then air.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

And its little hints like those that make me believe Cole is going to be the GM, I don't think these hints are botches, I think they are subtly inserted into the commentry so we can hear them so it gets us thinking


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

William Regal should get more mic time. Needs to bring an end to his in-ring career because it's going absolutely nowhere, and he's far too entertaining on the mic to not be used.

Make him a full time GM or manager so these oxygen thieves can really pay for their actions.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cole: Can i have everyones attention i have another email and i quote " Even though i have solicitied your opinion John and the petinion..opinion of Wade Barrett next week you will go 1 on 1 with Matt Harvey.

Adamle for GM!


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

it was an ok raw, not great but not as bad as last week.
Highlight for me was the edge/jericho tag match. Good to see Wade back in the ring again and on the mic. Cena actually got angry? ye but he still looked stupid pulling it off.

Did anyone else see cena go "what the fuck *smiles*" when the second e-mail came and the lights flickered. The whole email thing is getting more and more rediculous as the weeks pass by.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Original Enforcer got mic time on this RAW. This instantly puts it on one of the greatest episodes ever.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW, with a couple of good promos, but no good matches.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Aside from the dumb GM Angle, Santino/Kozlov/Khali crap Id say RAW was great this week. Love the direction John Cena is going, it's different & makes me watch. Nexus is just a great angle, it would be pretty hard screwing this up now.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

It was a decent Raw, but it seemed a little....off, if you know what I'm saying. 

.First of all, having Alicia squash Eve in what was technically the main-event was a huge mistake. You mean to tell me that instead of taking the opportunity to try to restore some faith in the Diva's division with a main-event match, you have it last 2 minutes, so that the kiddies get to see a Cena beatdown that dragged on a bit too long?

.While I'm on the Cena subject, that was weird. Don't get me wrong, seeing Cena deviate from his cartoony image was great, but it didn't make sense. Why would Cena, a man who emphasizes fair play, throw that to the side just to get revenge on Nexus? And hearing the crowd cheer him on got on my nerves. They don't know how to react to Randy's RKO, but Cena can turn psycho-heel on Nexus, who were actually trying to make peace with Cena, and they eat it up.

.Orton/Bourne Edge/Jericho should've been the main event, period.

.If Morrison's going to feud with Ted/Maryse, could a Melina return be any more obvious?

I give it an 7/10. Had they switched some segments around, it would've been much better.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Xist2inspire said:


> It was a decent Raw, but it seemed a little....off, if you know what I'm saying.
> 
> .First of all, having Alicia squash Eve in what was technically the main-event was a huge mistake. You mean to tell me that instead of taking the opportunity to try to restore some faith in the Diva's division with a main-event match, you have it last 2 minutes, so that the kiddies get to see a Cena beatdown that dragged on a bit too long?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I would mark for that. Morrison desperately needs a mouthpiece, and Melina can provide that, as we seen with MNM.

Its actually a pretty damn good idea.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Melina does not need to be dragged down by a hack like Morrison.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

nocturnalg said:


> Melina does not need to be dragged down by a hack like Morrison.


Dragged down? Hardly. She would elevate him, and possibly give him the spark he needs. With a mouthpiece, he's suddenly on the main event cusp, given the time to win a couple matches and get a few promos in with Melina. 

Whos to say she cant work matches as well? It's a win-win.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Last night proved more than ever that the fans don't care about the Diva's wrestling at all. They need to be either fired or be in a role like Maryse because it is just plain sad at this point.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Maryse, Natalya and pretty much any diva that has been paired with a male recently(Rosa/Ryder, Serena/Punk even briefly Alicia/Ryder). The writers just can't get it right and the diva usually takes a big backseat and nearly never steps into the ring unless they are assisting their man. That's fine when we have divas who are good speakers, or are charismatic or have interesting characters yet can't wrestle too well (Maryse). But Melina is fine on her own.



Melina needs to be working matches with divas like Natalya and Beth Phoenix.


Furthermore I don't want to see Morrison on the cusp of anything besides a pink slip. Also the last thing I want to see is more John Morrison promos. 

In this case it's a clear-cut lose-lose scenario.

Edit:


> Last night proved more than ever that the fans don't care about the Diva's wrestling at all. They need to be either fired or be in a role like Maryse because it is just plain sad at this point.



Divas wrestling will never be done with. But how can you care when the divas are maineventing Raw in 2 minute squash matches. Eve was the former world champion and didn't even get a proper rematch. Fuck that, put people like Maryse in those roles.

But we actually DO have talent like Gail Kim among the other females I've stated earlier. They are better than that and with proper booking we'd see it.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

HelmsFan42 said:


> Honestly, I would mark for that. Morrison desperately needs a mouthpiece, and Melina can provide that, as we seen with MNM.
> 
> Its actually a pretty damn good idea.


I know, and I agree. I loved every minute of MNM, and I'm fully behind a Morrison/Melina reunion, even if the Divas' division needs her more. 

I just wish that it wasn't so obvious, and that it wasn't against Ted/Maryse.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Edge's moment of silence line toward Truth "He only knew one song, but he did it oh so well" was the highlight of the show.

Hilarious.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Edge's moment of silence line toward Truth "He only knew one song, but he did it oh so well" was the highlight of the show.
> 
> Hilarious.


Definitely laughed at that. The whole Cutting Edge segment was enjoyable as was the tag team match that followed it.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Great ending to raw. I wish Cena would have freaked out a little more. It was so obvious that when he flipped the announcer's table, he missed him.

Anyone else notice the blood on Cena's bicep and how the camera went from a closeup to long view after noticing it?


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Black Cena got raped.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I love how there are so many things going on on Raw these days instead of the usual 1 or 2 storylines that we used to get. Seamus and Cena and feuding. Cena is feuding with Nexus. Nexus is feuding with everybody. Edge is feuding with Orton. Orton still hates Cena. Jericho is feuding with Bourne. Jericho still hates Edge. Miz took out Truth. Miz wants MITB. Everybody wants MITB. Ted is with Maryse. It's just awesome to see so many storylines all inter weaving like this and it makes for great TV.

I think that the end segment was a great injection of freshness into the Nexus angle because another Nexus beatdown would have been really tiresome. At least this time they switched the roles and just let Cena kick Young's ass. It was brilliant apart from the epic table fail lol.

Good Raw. Needed more Seamus though.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

John Morrison's coat on Maryse > John Morrison's coat on John Morrison.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hamada said:


> John Morrison's coat on Maryse > John Morrison's coat on John Morrison.


Agreed. :agree:

Maryse looked amazing as always. She may be one of the best looking Diva's WWE has had since Trish Stratus and Torrie Wilson. And to top it off, she can actually wrestle a little bit.

Time to put the belt back on her and take the division seriously for once.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

I watched the replay on The Score earlier. Alicia Fox faking the leg injury has been done. Victoria did that in her first match. 

I about drowned in my own drool when Maryse came out in that dress. 

Darren Young, is that his name?, he looks like a troll doll.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I love how there are so many things going on on Raw these days instead of the usual 1 or 2 storylines that we used to get. Seamus and Cena and feuding. Cena is feuding with Nexus. Nexus is feuding with everybody. Edge is feuding with Orton. Orton still hates Cena. Jericho is feuding with Bourne. Jericho still hates Edge. Miz took out Truth. Miz wants MITB. Everybody wants MITB. Ted is with Maryse. It's just awesome to see so many storylines all inter weaving like this and it makes for great TV.
> 
> I think that the end segment was a great injection of freshness into the Nexus angle because another Nexus beatdown would have been really tiresome. At least this time they switched the roles and just let Cena kick Young's ass. It was brilliant apart from the epic table fail lol.
> 
> Good Raw. Needed more Seamus though.


Exactly my thoughts. With the heels getting to the point that they're no longer standing up for Raw and the faces starting to feel conflicted, it'll get to the point where no one can trust anyone. Makes for great TV. 

While people would probably not admit it, the MITB PPV concept has assisted greatly in inter-weaving all those stories together. As far as I'm concerned, the concept has been a success so far.


----------



## BTEILNLAE (Jul 31, 2007)

did anyone also notice this when "an email" sent by the GM the lights flicker?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

wow...I thought that comment was stupid at first but I thought about it and what if the GM is The Undertaker?...He is the locker room general so why not give him the same job on camera? That would be a good swerve for Taker to come in and be a face GM and he was just screwing with the Nexus and not even revealing his identity to them yet so when he comes out everyone will be surprised..


Plus he can still give some tombstones and he doesn't have to wrestle so he can still recover from injury while being on camera.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Maryse looked damn fine in that white dress  but sadly she is with the wrong guy Ted Debiase who is a waste of time.*


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

RAW was AWESOME tonight. First time I've said this in a good year, wow.

John Cena tore it up tonight, wish he put Young through the table, but the beatdown was adequate enough that it might make it 1v6 next week. Love it when he ditches the PG character and turns psycho, Cena proved he can be awesome when not watered down.

One question, if the GM is indeed Austin, why the fuck would he want 'peace'?


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Maryse looked damn fine in that white dress  but sadly she is with the wrong guy Ted Debiase who is a waste of time.*


I agree; Ted is doing no justice for Maryse and Maryse is doing no justice for Ted. Also loved the ending of Raw; and I liked Alicia's interview and faking the injury.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I loved Raw and been loving how they have been doing it lately.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Raw was very good actually. Cena was fantastic at the end I'll be the first to admit that.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

hbkdxhhh said:


> Cena was fantastic at the end I'll be the first to admit that.


Haha, good one. 

Cena is so stale these days not even a fresh new gimmick could save him.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Haha, good one.
> 
> Cena is so stale these days not even a fresh new gimmick could save him.


:lmao, Cena isn't stale. He just needs to ditch the PG watered down shit like he did last night and people will become more interested in him. As it stands at the moment, Cena is the biggest face in the company. Also a top 10 worker. Cena is carrying the company at the moment, people just don't realize it yet.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought RAW was good again and I'm really interested to see what happens at the MITB PPV. No guests hosts and their ridiculous skits makes the show tons better.


----------

